# New Opeth



## dobbinlecher (Aug 16, 2011)

They have a link to listen to a new song on their website. Am I the only one that thinks it kind of sucks?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's fucking awesome.


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 16, 2011)

I understand if youre a fan of Opeth's work pre-Heritage, and not a fan of old school Prog rock why you would think that way.
You just need to understand that Mikeal has spent his career writing within certain boundaries, and like he said, if he doesnt change directions now towards what he would most like to do/write, then he may never get the chance. Just be content with the fact that were getting some pretty badass Prog, with the good old Opeth feel fused right into it!

It's like a dark, eerie Yes


----------



## pink freud (Aug 16, 2011)

Does this mean I can listen to Devil's Orchard again after it was vanquished from Youtube? Oh most joyous of days!


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 16, 2011)

Not having been into Opeth much, I am finding this song quite awesome. Old school prog is where it is at for me though, so I kind of passed by them in their early days. It has recently been recommended I look at their post 2004 work and this might be the kick I need.


----------



## Pchink (Aug 16, 2011)

I love it, it's like Damnation meets distortion, I can't wait to hear the rest of this album.

Anyway, Opeth has pretty much always had some more mellow stuff on other albums, so this isn't entirely new territory music-wise.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering where everyone was hearing this new song, since I couldn't find it on their website or Myspace. I should have known it would just be the official release of Devil's Orchard.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 16, 2011)

Pchink said:


> I love it, it's like Damnation meets distortion, I can't wait to hear the rest of this album.


If it's anything like Damnation in the mellow but dark aspect then it's instant sex.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 16, 2011)

dobbinlecher said:


> They have a link to listen to a new song on their website. Am I the only one that thinks it kind of sucks?



I think its awesome.


----------



## pineappleman (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## pineappleman (Aug 16, 2011)

EDIT: Disregard this post.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought it was a good song, but I think Mikael needs to do a seperate prog project instead of turning opeth into one.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I thought it was a good song, but I think Mikael needs to do a seperate prog project instead of turning opeth into one.


I enjoyed the song and agree with this. Because they mix in a lot of acoustic passages, Damnation went on a related tangent that made sense to put it under the name Opeth. This however feels different enough that I would agree with the above posted.


----------



## heminder (Aug 16, 2011)

i think it's OK.
it's not "bad" but it's far from their best. 

maybe it's that the guitar tones and drums sound a bit different. i hope their new label isn't pushing them around.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2011)

AdamMaz said:


> I enjoyed the song and agree with this. Because they mix in a lot of acoustic passages, Damnation went on a related tangent that made sense to put it under the name Opeth. This however feels different enough that I would agree with the above posted.



I didn't mind Damnation at all, this just lacks that dark depressing atmosphere Opeth usually has


----------



## Richie666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Though it's pretty sweet, I don't think it's as good as their previous stuff, but it's not because of the stylistic change. I want to reserve my opinion until I hear the full album though.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes this song, but hated Damnation?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Am I the only one who likes this song, but hated Damnation?



Damnation was great


----------



## yingmin (Aug 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Damnation was great



I thought Damnation had three good songs and a bunch of pretty forgettable, weak filler. I love the concept behind Damnation, but the execution of it just didn't work for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah there was some filler but I just pretend it doesn't exist


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 16, 2011)

I loved Damnation (with the exception of Weakness)


----------



## dobbinlecher (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, guys. I love Opeth. I have their entire discography. I loved damnation, but I just can't get into this new song. And if the whole record is similar, I think I'm going to be disappointed. I guess I'm just expecting something else out of Opeth, but if this is where Mikael wants to go, then more power to him.


----------



## yidcorer (Aug 17, 2011)

I hated it, when my favourite line-up was no more.

I won´t buy this album...it is too old-school for my taste :/


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it. It's fucking awesome. I look forward to this album!


----------



## Wiz (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, I'm worried about this album. Opeth imho have yet to put out a below average record and I would like that streak to continue forever.


----------



## Nonapod (Aug 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to it. The more progy Opeth has gotten over the years, the more I've liked them. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy more death metal-ly stuff they've done too. It just seems to me that there's a kajillian decent death metal bands out there but there's not really a ton of really great prog bands.


----------



## Diggy (Aug 19, 2011)

Heard this on XM few times this week.. first Opeth song I've ever heard.. cant get it outta my head.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 19, 2011)

Diggy said:


> Heard this on XM few times this week.. first Opeth song I've ever heard.. cant get it outta my head.






Diggy said:


> Heard this on XM few times this week.. first Opeth song I've ever heard..





Diggy said:


> first Opeth song I've ever heard..



*Blasphemy!*

On a more serious note: I really liked this song and I really like the fact that they won't be covering any harsh vocals on this album. Thank you Mikael!


----------



## ChrisRushing (Aug 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I thought it was a good song, but I think Mikael needs to do a seperate prog project instead of turning opeth into one.




It isn't my favorite thing that I have heard from these guys but I have been a loyal fan since My arms your hearse. This track to me lacks the dynamic contrast that is what DEFINED Opeth to my ears. Having said that I am at least going to give them a chance to present me with the full album before I pass judgement. There are quite a few tracks across all the albums if taken in a "solo" context that would probably make me not chomp at the bit for a new Opeth album. They aren't per se "bad" songs but out of context of the album they might not have much place. Isolation Years and Prologue come to mind....imagine a full album of those types of tracks. 
On the flip side, I am all for artist doing what makes them happy. If they want to prog rock then by all means do it. Most of us are musicians, you have to understand the monotony of making the same type of album for 2 decades.


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Aug 19, 2011)

Very interesting and a new approach. As Michael said, he felt that he got everything out of the "growl and death metal-y" stuff. I'm looking forward to this album just like many of you are!


----------



## Diggy (Aug 19, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> *Blasphemy!*
> 
> On a more serious note: I really liked this song and I really like the fact that they won't be covering any harsh vocals on this album. Thank you Mikael!




?.. I'm not dogging them.. I LIKE THE TUNE!


----------



## kaffefilter (Sep 4, 2011)

Took a couple of listens to get in to, but I kinda dig it. Still like most of their stuff on Ghost Reveries better though.


----------



## fps (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm worried.

Since they added strings the intricacy of the guitars has suffered and the atmosphere has really suffered too. They've gone backwards in terms of their originality as they prey on their 70s influences. 

Last album didn't have it, didn't have those moments of magic, and Ghost Reveries only had a couple, the mid-section of Baying Of The Hounds- love that track- and all of Hours Of Wealth.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 4, 2011)

Opeth21 said:


> I understand if youre a fan of Opeth's work pre-Heritage, and not a fan of old school Prog rock why you would think that way.
> You just need to understand that Mikeal has spent his career writing within certain boundaries, and like he said, if he doesnt change directions now towards what he would most like to do/write, then he may never get the chance. Just be content with the fact that were getting some pretty badass Prog, with the good old Opeth feel fused right into it!
> 
> It's like a dark, eerie Yes



never took the time to opeth myself, but if they have a yes-like sound i am going to right NOW!!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonapod said:


> Really looking forward to it. The more progy Opeth has gotten over the years, the more I've liked them.



This pretty much echoes my sentiments. 

I have a hard time getting into their pre Blackwater Park releases. Of course I don't really go for much metal other than classic and the proggy varieties so the more screams / growls / nothing but power chords / chugging the less I like it.

And just so I am not confused, I thought Opeth was pretty much Mikael's project. I just wanted to clarify since I saw someone's comment about Mikael turning Opeth into a more prog-oriented band.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone else hear a Mahavishnu Orchestra vibe in the new track?

I've been liking Opeth more and more as they go along, I really like their latest styles. And I still don't have their first three albums. I'm going to listen to The Lotus Eater now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 4, 2011)

The new album may or may not have leaked.

And its great. Some die hard Opeth fans definitely will not like it. It still has that Opeth vibe, but its funky and groovy at times. There are a few beautiful songs as well.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 4, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> This pretty much echoes my sentiments.
> 
> I have a hard time getting into their pre Blackwater Park releases. Of course I don't really go for much metal other than classic and the proggy varieties so the more screams / growls / nothing but power chords / chugging the less I like it.
> 
> And just so I am not confused, I thought Opeth was pretty much Mikael's project. I just wanted to clarify since I saw someone's comment about Mikael turning Opeth into a more prog-oriented band.



I disagree that newer = more progressive.

MAYH and Morningrise were 2 of the most eclectic, progressive albums they've ever done. Then they really found their sound on Still Life imo, which is still my favourite release. Ghost Reveries was much more straight up, and Watershed was a return to former glories imho.

I'm really excited, if not a little anxious to hear the new album. I fully expect to enjoy it regardless, as Mikael is just a brilliant composer. But whether or not I'll wish it had heavier sections and more contrast, I'll have to wait and see.

I'm at least glad he's not happy making the same album over and over, as I lose interest rather quickly with bands that do this.


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 4, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Anyone else hear a Mahavishnu Orchestra vibe in the new track?



HOLY SHIT MUST LISTEN TO NEW TRACK NAO!


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 4, 2011)

That was unexpected, slightly confusing, and incredibly enjoyable all at the same time. that first section is so much more "riff" orientated than anything of their previous tracks, I can't tell if it sounds more like a 70s prog band or a 70s doom/stoner rock band! I for one cannot wait to hear the whole album


----------



## Kamin (Sep 4, 2011)

This album that may or may have not leaked is one fine piece of work. It's a keeper.


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 4, 2011)

Kamin said:


> This album that may or may have not leaked is one fine piece of work. It's a keeper.



+1 (pre-ordered long ago though...)


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 4, 2011)

Where's this link? I'm probably blind but I can't find it.


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 5, 2011)

I was disappointed on first listen. Listened again, and realised that it is classic Opeth without overly distorted guitars. Keen to hear more.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I still love Ghosts of Perdition, but as I get older I find myself less attracted to screams and growls in music unless they are kept to a minimum. Can't wait to get CD because everything on the new album is sounding great so far.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 5, 2011)

Listened to the album, only heard it once so far. Definitely dig it. Lots of the influences are coming through on it as well. I've always liked Opeth's proggier aspect, this album was really cool, didn't realize this was the direction they were heading for the album since I didn't read much of pre-release interviews. Really happy about it. Don't know the song names since I just gave it one listen through, but one track had a huge Deep Purple vibe to it, another there was some definite Jethro Tull. Like I said, one play through, so I can't say whether it's amazing or not at this point, but I really enjoyed that one play.


----------



## IamSatai (Sep 5, 2011)

Really not too sure what to think of it. I didn't love it on first listen, but I haven't listened to opeth in ages so I may just need to get back into it. It is defiantly different, and I do love prog. I will have to hear it within the context of the rest of the album.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it's great, and I liked it as soon as I heard it. I was really surprised, but I liked it. I hope this isn't a permanent direction for Opeth for sure, but if this is a one off proggy album, I love that. I can always go listen to Blackwater park in the mean time if I want some of that good old Opeth metal


----------



## mgh (Sep 5, 2011)

the album is OK, and may grow, but really shouldn't have been put out under the Opeth banner...unless they do a two part show and play old and then new Opeth, really can't see how they will fit this material into the live setting...some bands can get away with it, such as Anathema, but their material has gradually evolved in a melodic way, this is jumping off the metal wagon in a big way...


----------



## DLG (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually thought it was going to be a lot weirder and experimental the way they were hyping it up. Essentially, there's nothing on here that is very new territory for Opeth. It's just prog Opeth 100 percent of the time this time out. There's less gain on the guitars, more keys, a bit of a vintage sound, but essentially, it's Opeth. I was actually hoping for some completely psychotic departure into weirdo prog/psych territory, but that didn't happen.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Sep 5, 2011)

DLG said:


> I actually thought it was going to be a lot weirder and experimental the way they were hyping it up. Essentially, there's nothing on here that is very new territory for Opeth. It's just prog Opeth 100 percent of the time this time out. There's less gain on the guitars, more keys, a bit of a vintage sound, but essentially, it's Opeth. I was actually hoping for some completely psychotic departure into weirdo prog/psych territory, but that didn't happen.



I would like to start by saying that I completely understand the need for artistic development and not wanting to make the same record over and over. I still have tons of respect for Opeth and CO but this is the first Opeth album that I won't be buying. 
I totally get what they were going for but I just don't find this new sound to be a radical enough departure to be interesting to me. This is the only Opeth album that hasn't gotten me more excited with each listen. I hail them as one of the greatest Metal/Rock bands of the last 2 decades but this album doesn't stack up. It is well done and the songs aren't bad but I hold Opeth to a much higher standard. I think I would like this a lot more if it were done under some other name. It just seems like they were out to make another Camel/Goblin (insert classic prog here) record complete with vintage recording. 
One of the main things I loved about Opeth (huge dynamic range) is missing. As stated, the guitars stay mildly distorted the entire time, the same tired b3 organ and mellotron sounds are ever present, the drums are as flat as a Steve Miller Band track. 
I have stated this opinion to friends and they are defending furiously by saying that Metal Heads are so closed minded and that we are just pissed that they didn't make another metal record. I argue that if they had done the exact opposite (all metal, no clean singing etc...) would it still be Opeth or would it be another Bloodbath outing? I always identified Opeth as a band of balance. 
I want to like this but so far it just isn't happening


----------



## atimoc (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, does anyone want to confess that Youtube user "akerstache" is their alter ego?  Jesus, can't stop laughing...

akerstache&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont the the overall mood and vibe of this record is not that much different from Watershed. I thinks its awesome with a lot of progressive features and cool songwriting. Imo its completely unimportant it this was put out under the opeth banner or another project - its still music and if one digs - one purchases ...


----------



## fps (Sep 5, 2011)

Just like to say I haven't seen the last two opeth discs as being more risk-taking than their previous better albums, with the exception of the track Lotus Eaters. It sounds much less risky to start overtly copying a bunch of 70s bands by using keys. Mikael is no arranger of keys.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 5, 2011)

fps said:


> Just like to say I haven't seen the last two opeth discs as being more risk-taking than their previous better albums, with the exception of the track Lotus Eaters. It sounds much less risky to start overtly copying a bunch of 70s bands by using keys. Mikael is no arranger of keys.



I'm confused...why does the addition of keys make it an overt copy of 70's bands (I assume you mean Progressive Rock bands)? The keys on the last two albums were my favorite additions personally and I didn't hear any clear influence from Yes, Asia, Rush or any other Prog band that I see Opeth compared to with frequency. 

If anything, the keys to me have more in common with Garth Hudson's work in the Band. That being said, there are still no obvious rips on anything in particular and certainly nothing on par with say, Dream Theater's purposeful homages to other musicians.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 6, 2011)

I've listened to the whole album a few times so far.

I really dig it, TBH. Like many others here, I don't see that much of a departure from traditional Opeth. 

- No harsh vocals, which to me isn't inherently good or bad. Only a few bands know the perfect moment to make use of growls, and Opeth is one of them... in this record, there'd be no room for them.

- the solo at the end of 'Devil's Orchard' is my favorite from them so far. Fucking amazing, and my favorite part from the entire song as well. I'd risk to say it's Frederik's. Too bad it's so short.

- crappy, crappy guitar tones. Even the leads are fizzy, so don't exepect that beautiful warmth from Damnation.

- The 70's-vibed keys show a lot more in this album than the last couple ones. I've always seen Per as the weakest piece in Opeth, provided he's the one arranging the keys section. This album is no exception... if the mellotrons and organs don't get to the point of annoyance, they're hardly indispensable either.

- This album made me completely forget about Lopez. Good as he might be, Axenrot proved himself to be equally versatile.

- Basslines also show a lot more, which is nice. 
--

All in all, it is a great album. I don't think Opeth fans will be disappointed at all. Maybe it's not as inspired as their best work, but fantastic nonetheless.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 6, 2011)

Sang-Drax said:


> I've always seen Per as the weakest piece in Opeth, provided he's the one arranging the keys section.



He is no longer in the band. Quit or got fired before the album was made.


----------



## Double A (Sep 6, 2011)

O my god, that Akerstache stuff is hilarious. Can't stop laughing. I will also say the Akerstache Opeth album is better than Heritage. Hahaha.

Holy fuck,. that Slither(My Snake All Over Your Body) song is the best thing ever.


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 6, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> I would like to start by saying that I completely understand the need for artistic development and not wanting to make the same record over and over. I still have tons of respect for Opeth and CO but this is the first Opeth album that I won't be buying.
> I totally get what they were going for but I just don't find this new sound to be a radical enough departure to be interesting to me. This is the only Opeth album that hasn't gotten me more excited with each listen. I hail them as one of the greatest Metal/Rock bands of the last 2 decades but this album doesn't stack up. It is well done and the songs aren't bad but I hold Opeth to a much higher standard. I think I would like this a lot more if it were done under some other name. It just seems like they were out to make another Camel/Goblin (insert classic prog here) record complete with vintage recording.
> One of the main things I loved about Opeth (huge dynamic range) is missing. As stated, the guitars stay mildly distorted the entire time, the same tired b3 organ and mellotron sounds are ever present, the drums are as flat as a Steve Miller Band track.
> I have stated this opinion to friends and they are defending furiously by saying that Metal Heads are so closed minded and that we are just pissed that they didn't make another metal record. I argue that if they had done the exact opposite (all metal, no clean singing etc...) would it still be Opeth or would it be another Bloodbath outing? I always identified Opeth as a band of balance.
> I want to like this but so far it just isn't happening



Sums up my impressions of Heritage as well.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Sep 6, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Sums up my impressions of Heritage as well.




I am glad somebody agrees with me. Trust me I want to like this album but I just can't really get past the fact that it sounds like a lost Camel record. At least if they had completely ripped off Goblin it might have come out a little more interesting. 
It is beating a dead horse. Obviously this one isn't for everyone I just hope that this isn't what they are going to do from here on out.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it will be good. It's always good to see a band take it a step further. It's Mikael's band and he will take it in w/e direction he chooses. Different isn't always bad!


----------



## DLG (Sep 6, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> I am glad somebody agrees with me. Trust me I want to like this album but I just can't really get past the fact that it sounds like a lost Camel record. At least if they had completely ripped off Goblin it might have come out a little more interesting.
> It is beating a dead horse. Obviously this one isn't for everyone I just hope that this isn't what they are going to do from here on out.



I agree. Opeth are much like Mastodon in the sense that they combine several different kinds of music that aren't that original on their own, in a completely original way. Opeth combines death metal, prog, goth, folk elements in a completely original way just like Mastodon do. If you take out the prog, thrash and traditional metal elements of mastodon, you have another run of the mill sludge band from Atlanta. 

What Opeth has done here is taken out all of their other dimensions in order to focus on one dimension of their sound, which in turn makes it essentially just another neo-prog, retro album, and if it wasn't Opeth and 2011, it could have probably come out on Magna Carta and be mentioned in the same breath as early Cairo and Enchant albums. 

The music is good, it's far from shitty, but if any band but Opeth put it out, it would be shrugged off as just another retro 70s prog worship album.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 6, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> +1 (pre-ordered long ago though...)



Same here bro. I got the super deluxe thingy with the vinyls and stuff.


----------



## Double A (Sep 6, 2011)

DLG said:


> I agree. Opeth are much like Mastodon in the sense that they combine several different kinds of music that aren't that original on their own, in a completely original way. Opeth combines death metal, prog, goth, folk elements in a completely original way just like Mastodon do. If you take out the prog, thrash and traditional metal elements of mastodon, you have another run of the mill sludge band from Atlanta.
> 
> What Opeth has done here is taken out all of their other dimensions in order to focus on one dimension of their sound, which in turn makes it essentially just another neo-prog, retro album, and if it wasn't Opeth and 2011, it could have probably come out on Magna Carta and be mentioned in the same breath as early Cairo and Enchant albums.
> 
> The music is good, it's far from shitty, but if any band but Opeth put it out, it would be shrugged off as just another retro 70s prog worship album.


This is how I feel. It is like they took away everything that made Opeth, Opeth, and focused one tiny part of what they do. If I wanted to listen to a Camel album, I would listen to a Camel album, but I don't, I want to listen to Opeth so I will not be listening to Heritage very much.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 6, 2011)

As being someone who couldn't ever really get into later Opeth, I'm actually liking the new track. Very jazzy.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 6, 2011)

Idk but I really like what I have heard so far. I think its kind of refreshing to have something different to listen to. There aren't many bands around today with this style or mellow atmosphere that I like. I am so excited to see them live on Oct. 1st.


----------



## MrMcSick (Sep 6, 2011)

No other band has had more of an impact on me than Opeth, this is why I am sad to say I will not be purchasing this cd as I am very dissapointed in the direction the band has taken. I feel this should have been a side project or they should have made a second band with a new name to release this. I'm actually kind of angry that this is how it turned out. Bought my concert ticket about 2 months ago for their show with Katatonia here in oct, hope I don't have to sit through too much of these newer songs. At least Katatonia are still amazing! Can't wait to see them. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 6, 2011)

Loving I Feel the Dark. So fresh and new.


----------



## Icecold (Sep 7, 2011)

70's Prog Opeth's version of Heritage is ok. I feel it's a little better than Watershed. It does feel lazy as hell though.

80's Cock rock Opeth's version of Heritage is missing reverb on snares. However it is one of the greatest albums I have ever heard.

edit: When I mean lazy, some parts of songs really don't go anywhere.


----------



## ridner (Sep 7, 2011)

I like it more with each listen. I would have liked to hear some heavier songs, but I knew that wasn't happening this time around. It will be interesting to hear how these songs translate live, especially co-mingled with "traditional" Opeth songs.


----------



## Double A (Sep 7, 2011)

Icecold said:


> 80's Cock rock Opeth's version of Heritage is missing reverb on snares. However it is one of the greatest albums I have ever heard.


I can't stop listening to Heritage (Of Love), it is so energy, so powah.


----------



## Neptical (Sep 7, 2011)

Goblishnu Orchestra.

New track is sick.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 7, 2011)

"Famine in the city, city of love"

I'm hoping that the guy that made heritage (of love), gets some recognition from the band.


----------



## Icecold (Sep 7, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> "Famine in the city, city of love"
> 
> I'm hoping that the guy that made heritage (of love), gets some recognition from the band.




He seriously deserves it.


----------



## mithologian (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont liten to old prog rock and I loved it. this comming from a guy gets pumped every time Mikael growls. That being said, I guess its time to get into old school prog rock.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2011)

Espaul said:


> He is no longer in the band. Quit or got fired before the album was made.



Actually it was a mutual departure right after he had finished his keys work. Everything you hear on the record is Per's work.

Having a first listen now. So far it reminds me of a musical representation of the game Cluedo


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2011)

atimoc said:


> OK, does anyone want to confess that Youtube user "akerstache" is their alter ego?  Jesus, can't stop laughing...
> 
> akerstache&#39;s Channel - YouTube



This is the best thing ive heard all year. No lie sir you made my evening


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 7, 2011)

So my initial impression of Heritage is, while its better than many other albums and bands Ive heard, to me it lacks something. I love Opeths softer quite passages and I loved Damnation. But their previous efforts hit me in the gut when I listen to them and just hit home. So far Heritage isnt hitting me and just making me say wow thats amazing like every other album. Ive been listening to Opeth for probably 8 years now and I can still listen to Blackwater Park and go, oh shit thats magical. Maybe it will take more listens, but upon first impression, its ehh...


----------



## JamesM (Sep 7, 2011)

This album is amazing from every aspect. I LOVE THE PRODUCTION. Bringing back a completely analog feel. I mean, listen to those drums. They sound like they were recorded on three microphones (sadly they weren't...). That is a good thing. That is the way things _used_ to be done.


And the guitar tones? Ohmygod.


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> So my initial impression of Heritage is, while its better than many other albums and bands Ive heard, to me it lacks something. I love Opeths softer quite passages and I loved Damnation. But their previous efforts hit me in the gut when I listen to them and just hit home. So far Heritage isnt hitting me and just making me say wow thats amazing like every other album. Ive been listening to Opeth for probably 8 years now and I can still listen to Blackwater Park and go, oh shit thats magical. Maybe it will take more listens, but upon first impression, its ehh...



I felt this way with GR and Watershed too, the lack of the emotional punch. It was sad because My Arms, Your Hearse, Still Life and Blackwater Park especially are as good a run of albums as I've heard. Perhaps I can listen to this for what it will be, which sounds like a musician-y prog album, and just enjoy it.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 8, 2011)

That's my plan. To listen, not really thinking its a new opeth record but just a good prog album. I three those 3 albums to me were the pinnacle of the band. They are among 3 of my favorite albums by any name, ever. But like I said maybe it will take many listens for me to grasp it. We will see.


----------



## Double A (Sep 8, 2011)

Another listen: as a fan of Opeth since, umm, My Arms, Your Hearse, I have to say Heritage is just not for me. To me it doesn't even _feel_ like an Opeth album.

It seems that the album is missing something, like a lot of other people have said, and it seems to be the bigger part of Opeth that is missing. This album just bores me. :/

It half feels like a lost Yes/Jethro Tull album, which could be good but it isn't. 

Juxtoposition is what _made _ Opeth and it is gone baby, gone.

[edit] I need to say something about the disjointed-ness of some of the songs. Some of the songs sound like Opeth songs that got the heavier parts chopped right out of them, literally like someone edited them out. Haxprocess in particular has this feel to me, like half the parts are missing and honestly from the lengths of the songs it really seems like the heavy parts were just left out. Listening to Nepenthe right now and it goes into this awesome riff with the keyboards and just dies....then goes back like there are pieces missing. It is just oddly disjointed to listen to. For me the whole album is like this. The whole album seems to be building to a crescendo that never arrives. It is all of their interludey acoustic parts mashed together and to me just really does not flow well.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 9, 2011)

I've listened to it twice and I liked it more the 2nd time then the 1st. I think I'll need to listen to it at least 10 times for it to actually win be over 100%. So far I like the album but it loses me about half way through. I get bored a little and feel like there could be more. It's still a great soudning album production wise. I love the guitar tones.


----------



## obZ3n (Sep 10, 2011)

Opeth is the band that got me into death metal, and guitar which is now my life. Don't know why there is so much hate, but then again that happened with Damnation as well. Ill just have to wait for the release


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2011)

obZ3n said:


> Opeth is the band that got me into death metal, and guitar which is now my life. Don't know why there is so much hate, but then again that happened with Damnation as well. Ill just have to wait for the release


I loved Damnation, this is no Damnation.


----------



## Maggai (Sep 10, 2011)

I have listened to this album a bunch of times now, and I really want to like it, but this is just not up to par with the quality I expect from Opeth.

I love prog rock, but I just don't think the songs on Heritage are very good. The songwriting just seems lazy. And since there's no growls, I expected the clean vocals to be amazing, but they're not very good at all imo. One of Mikaels worse vocal performances. Has a lot to do with the fact that the vocal melodies for the most part aren't very good.

A lot of the riffs sounds like Watershed riffs that didn't make the cut, just with less distortion. I expected a massive departure from the Opeth we know from Mikaels descriptions, but this doesn't sound that much different. Just not as good and with terrible guitar sound.

Very disappointing album.

I do like the basslines and Fredriks guitar solos though.

Will listen to it more, maybe it will grow on me eventually, but we'll see.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 10, 2011)

Double A said:


> I loved Damnation, this is no Damnation.


 

Its got some good stuff going on, and is definately a decent prog album. But I agree, no where near the same level as the brilliant Damnation.


----------



## Kamin (Sep 10, 2011)

I really didn't think Damnation was a great album, and I would put Heritage far above that. I've also heard it at least five times by now. One thing is for sure though, this is a polarizing album.


----------



## Fred (Sep 10, 2011)

Kamin said:


> I really didn't think Damnation was a great album, and I would put Heritage far above that. I've also heard it at least five times by now. One thing is for sure though, this is a polarizing album.



Evidently. Heritage is fast becoming my favourite Opeth record - indeed, almost to the extent of making me forget quite how sub-par Watershed was.


----------



## TimTomTum (Sep 10, 2011)

So its seems to be controversial. Ill get it!


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Double A said:


> I loved Damnation, this is no Damnation.



This


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to withhold my actual opinion until I have the retail CD blaring out of my full A/V setup. 

Same position with Dream Theater's new release, though I have heard more off of that simply out of curiosity to hear Mike Mangini.

Not sure why, but I'm finding the leaked versions tend to taint my opinion of the work due to quality issues...


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 11, 2011)

Still waiting for my copy to arrive.

But in the meantime, I'm loving some Akerstache - Heritage (Of Love)!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2011)

I've always enjoyed Opeth's clean/softer sections more than their 'death metal' sections so for me this album is perfect; an album full of my favourite things about Opeth.


----------



## Duelbart (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm having mixed feelings about this one. I kinda like it, but saomething is missing here and I'm not talking about distortion.

Digressing,


Scar Symmetry said:


> I've always enjoyed Opeth's clean/softer sections more than their 'death metal' sections


I always felt that Opeth's metal parts, despite having a great atmosphere, always lacked heaviness, the raw brutality, the power. They simply didn't cut it for me in that aspect. I blame that on Akerfeldt not tuning below E.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2011)

Duelbart said:


> I always felt that Opeth's metal parts, despite having a great atmosphere, always lacked heaviness, the raw brutality, the power. They simply didn't cut it for me in that aspect. I blame that on Akerfeldt not tuning below E.



Pretty much my feelings too dude. Although I would say it was then note choices as well, to me their heavy riffs are too passive to be death metal.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 11, 2011)

I always thought the heavy wasn't quite heavy as well. There was no chug, no gallop, no true heavy sounding shit to my ears. There are songs on newer albums that are down tuned. But they still don't sound real heavy. I read in an interview with Mikael saying he thought the song Blackwater Park was the heaviest he had wrote. If that's true then Opeth truly are not heavy. But them again I don't listen to them for heavy. I have a billion other heavy bands for that. Same as between the buried and me. Not super heavy but that's fine. It's about dynamics with them. So all soft Opeth is great, but again Heritage still isn't hitting home with me.


----------



## fps (Sep 11, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I think I'm going to withhold my actual opinion until I have the retail CD blaring out of my full A/V setup.
> 
> Same position with Dream Theater's new release, though I have heard more off of that simply out of curiosity to hear Mike Mangini.
> 
> Not sure why, but I'm finding the leaked versions tend to taint my opinion of the work due to quality issues...



For my part, I also think getting something for free diminishes its value, and there's no sense of occasion or excitement in loading a file while surfing the internet etc, that's why i've stopped pre-listening it takes the fun out of music while also creating a bad impression. The easy ability to just fast forward through tracks or go do something else means music doesn't get a fair chance imo


----------



## Double A (Sep 11, 2011)

fps said:


> For my part, I also think getting something for free diminishes its value, and there's no sense of occasion or excitement in loading a file while surfing the internet etc, that's why i've stopped pre-listening it takes the fun out of music while also creating a bad impression. The easy ability to just fast forward through tracks or go do something else means music doesn't get a fair chance imo


But it also means I don't spend money on an album I don't like when a band pulls this sort of thing. And it also means i just spend money on the music I like period. I buy what I like.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 11, 2011)

Duelbart said:


> I'm having mixed feelings about this one. I kinda like it, but saomething is missing here and I'm not talking about distortion.
> 
> Digressing,
> 
> I always felt that Opeth's metal parts, despite having a great atmosphere, always lacked heaviness, the raw brutality, the power. They simply didn't cut it for me in that aspect. I blame that on Akerfeldt not tuning below E.



Pretty sure there's been some drop-D material recently. Grand Conjuration, for one.


----------



## Adari (Sep 11, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Pretty sure there's been some drop-D material recently. Grand Conjuration, for one.



Ghost Reveries and Watershed are in open D-minor. Deliverance is in D standard.


----------



## Maggai (Sep 11, 2011)

I think their first drop d song was demon of the fall, so tuning below e is nothing new for them.


----------



## Duelbart (Sep 11, 2011)

Really? I didn't quite analyse Opeth's stuff, but let me quote (or rather, amateurly translate ) Akerfeldt from an interview with a polish magazine:

(After being asked about drop tunings and the only song on Watershed below E being Porcelain Heart)
"I don't think that tuning a guitar as low as you can is the only way to get a heavy sound. Let's take "Heir Apparent" from our newest record. It's a very heavy composition, but not because of tuning down, but because of the playstyle. *I think tuning down a guitar isn't a creative way, and what's more - a shortcutting one*."

I'm not sure if you can translate "shortcutting" as I did, but the point is he said downtuning is moreso an easy and "cheap" way of getting heavy for people who don't want to/can't figure out other ways.

Source, for interested: http://........com/67tk4jm


----------



## Double A (Sep 11, 2011)

Duelbart said:


> I'm not sure if you can translate "shortcutting" as I did, but the point is he said downtuning is moreso an easy and "cheap" way of getting heavy for people who don't want to/can't figure out other ways.
> 
> Source, for interested: http://........com/67tk4jm


If that is what he is saying then he is dumb. Lol. Opeth has been my favorite band ever since I started listening to metal but even so, that statement is dumb and sounded like me when I was 14.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 11, 2011)

Double A said:


> If that is what he is saying then he is dumb. Lol. Opeth has been my favorite band ever since I started listening to metal but even so, that statement is dumb and sounded like me when I was 14.



What, so you disagree, and think that the _only_ way to sound heavy is to tune down?


----------



## Double A (Sep 11, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> What, so you disagree, and think that the _only_ way to sound heavy is to tune down?


No no no, I am saying to just summarily dismiss it is severely limiting. Although Opeth are plenty heavy, I don't think they lose heaviness by not down tuning aside from drop D, but I don't consider tuning down to be cheating either.

I myself do not down tune, I just play with a seven string. lol


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 11, 2011)

I like their more melodic, lighter, old school prog rock feel.


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 12, 2011)

Album can be streamed here.

Enjoying thus far.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 12, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> What, so you disagree, and think that the _only_ way to sound heavy is to tune down?



Sounding heavy is not the only thing people down tune for...


----------



## mgh (Sep 12, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Sounding heavy is not the only thing people down tune for...



eg, so Ozzy can reach at least some note in any Sabbath song??!!


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 12, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Sounding heavy is not the only thing people down tune for...



I play in A standard 7 string for one band and a G# 5-string bass under C# guitars for another. Don't for an instant assume that I'm against tuning down for fun and profit.

The quote from Åkerfeldt, "I don't think that tuning a guitar as low as you can is the only way to get a heavy sound," does not imply that there are not other uses for down-tuning. It states that you can be heavy without tuning down, thus implying that there are other ways to be heavy, and other reasons for tuning down

Somewhere back to the original topic, the album has been a lot more of a slow-burner for me. Some bits of it were immediately awesome though: the verse groove thing in Häxprocess, the big flute riff in Famine. I'm enjoying it a lot more now than I was when I first acquired it.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 12, 2011)

mgh said:


> eg, so Ozzy can reach at least some note in any Sabbath song??!!



Well, considering Ozzy doesn't even sing... 


I kid fanboys. Sabbath is actually playing right now, ironically.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 12, 2011)

The guitar tone on this album is horrid beyond belief compared to Ghost Reveries and Watershed


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of yummy guitar licks 

Granted I wasn't listening to it very loudly, seemed like there was a lot of silence?


----------



## ridner (Sep 14, 2011)

got an email yesterday that the mega pre-order packs had arrived


----------



## ElRay (Sep 14, 2011)

dobbinlecher said:


> They have a link to listen to a new song on their website.


NPR is streaming the whole album: First Listen: Opeth, 'Heritage' : NPR


dobbinlecher said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it kind of sucks?


Actually, I always hated the cookie-monster vocals, but loved the music, so Blackwater Park and Damnation have gotten the most listens from me.

Ray


----------



## cyril v (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm... listened to it twice so far.

Whatever song is going on around the 27:30 mark, is fucking awesome but is much too short... that is really the only track I like off of the album though. All lead work is tasty as hell, and the lack of "growls" and such isn't really missed because I don't think it would fit in here, but this isn't Damnation in the slightest.

This album is a no-go for me, but it's not like it's horrible or anything, it isn't doing it for me. I'll probably buy and add that track to my library though.

_~Häxprocess_


----------



## JamesM (Sep 14, 2011)

linchpin said:


> The guitar tone on this album is horrid beyond belief compared to Ghost Reveries and Watershed



Are you high? All these tones are fucking amazing. You're probably just upset that they aren't the saturated (pretty) high gain amps you're used to hearing in their music. This album contains vintage voiced amps _cranked_. That's part of this album's mojo for me. 




AdamMaz said:


> Lots of yummy guitar licks
> 
> Granted I wasn't listening to it very loudly, seemed like there was a lot of silence?




Those are called "dynamics."  Something not very present on modern records.


----------



## Doug N (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for the CD to arrive before I make a judgement because:

1. I don't want to hear the album for the first time through an inferior medium (computer speakers, streaming, etc).
2. I usually have to listen to an album a few times before I catch what is going on in each song. It's pretty rare for me to listen to an album for the first time and think it's as good or better than previous releases.

I heard The Devil's Orchard on XM the other day through my stereo and I was amazed at how much better it sounded than the little snippets I'd heard online. Shocking, I know.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 14, 2011)

Still waiting for my CD. It should be here today(?) I think


----------



## JamesM (Sep 14, 2011)

The drumming is fantastic on this music.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 14, 2011)

Aside from other considerations (spoiler: I don't like this album), there is something that really bugs me about Mikael's singing on this album.

In the past, whenever Mikael sang cleanly, the emotion in his voice, even though his singing was always relatively restrained, was palpable. On this album, I just don't get the sense that there IS any emotion in his voice. From a technical perspective, it's the best he's ever done, but there's no gravitas to it.


----------



## Richie666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Devils Orchard and The Lines in My Hand are both awesome. The rest feels incomplete. It just doesn't seem to have the flair that their previous stuff has.


----------



## SilverEvolver (Sep 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Aside from other considerations (spoiler: I don't like this album), there is something that really bugs me about Mikael's singing on this album.
> 
> In the past, whenever Mikael sang cleanly, the emotion in his voice, even though his singing was always relatively restrained, was palpable. On this album, I just don't get the sense that there IS any emotion in his voice. From a technical perspective, it's the best he's ever done, but there's no gravitas to it.



+1, I streamed the album... Opeth have been one of my favourite bands for the last decade and I've loved every release, with my favourites being Blackwater Park, Ghost Rev and Watershed I am more tuned to that style of their sound. So this album for me doesn't really fulfill that Opeth aspect for me. I love bands like Sabbath, Led Zep and Deep Purple etc, so I know it isn't the 70's vibe. I just think the production, the tones and the general "jam" sense of recording doesn't really tickle me. I say "Jam" as it sounds like they are all jamming together in the studio rather than the usual month on month process of getting that "perfect" composition that Michael usually goes for. Not that they didn't spend the same amount of time on it or anything, it just doesn't sound like it to my ears. Ah well.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 14, 2011)

Made it a point to relax and mellow-out to listen to this. About halfway through right now. While this sounds like the kind of album that needs 10 listens to have it gel, I know that I'm eventually going to like it, but I wouldn't say that it's destined for the shortlist of their best albums. 

As it goes on, I keep thinking, "cool musical idea," and "this is a really cool part," but nothing's really jumping out at me as distinctive songs- kind of like cascade of musical tableau.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 14, 2011)

We all get older and older and want to hear our favorite band re-invent themselves on every album. We want to hear that next "ghost reveries" or "damnation" album, but if we expect that we are only setting ourselves up for disappointment.

What I like about Opeth is that they actually do something different in each album that doesn't sound like another Arch Enemy album. They (or Mikael) does the hell he wants to do to not make it sound like a album from the past. And THAT I respect and appreciate very much.

:twocents:


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Sep 14, 2011)

I've only listened to a collective 30 seconds due to not wanting to ruin the fun of buying it this Tuesday but; I love the tone, I love Mikael's voice and I love the album. Can't wait to listen to it fully.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 14, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> We all get older and older and want to hear our favorite band re-invent themselves on every album. We want to hear that next "ghost reveries" or "damnation" album, but if we expect that we are only setting ourselves up for disappointment.
> 
> What I like about Opeth is that they actually do something different in each album that doesn't sound like another Arch Enemy album. They (or Mikael) does the hell he wants to do to not make it sound like a album from the past. And THAT I respect and appreciate very much.
> 
> :twocents:


I agree with you in that their adventurousness and constant drive to do something different from before is one of the things I love so much about Opeth. However, that doesn't impact the fundamental quality of the music itself, which I think is a bit lacking on this album. This album, like Damnation before it, were to me very much like St. Anger. I'm sure I'm going to get a lot of shit for saying this, but hear me out. St. Anger was a grand experiment for Metallica. It sounded wholly unlike anything they'd ever done before, and they took the sound and style they'd been riding for years and years and threw it out the window. As an experiment, I'd say St. Anger was a complete success. As an album, few would disagree that it fell at least a little flat. I feel the same way about the two aforementioned Opeth albums. I was really excited about the idea of Opeth doing an all soft album, but when I actually heard Damnation, I was really disappointed. If they'd filled it with songs of the same quality as Benighted, or the soft parts of Face of Melinda, or things of those nature, I would have loved the shit out of it, but a lot of the songs just didn't feel good enough to be on an Opeth album to me. Fast forward to Heritage, where they announce an all prog album with no death metal or growls, and it sounds like it's going to be a fucking epic album, and could become one of my favorites. But on actually hearing it, I'm just not convinced that this was really the best they could do with the concept.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 15, 2011)

While I have no problem that this album doesn't have any "death metal" growls, and it lacks the "heavier" characteristics of the older Opeth, I still think it's kinda weak. I loved "Damnation" so it's not that this album isn't heavy enough or anything, it just seems to lack something... Also I'm not really a fan of the guitar tone either. Upon listening to it, I basically stopped half way through and put on some older Opeth instead.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Are you high? All these tones are fucking amazing. You're probably just upset that they aren't the saturated (pretty) high gain amps you're used to hearing in their music. This album contains vintage voiced amps _cranked_. That's part of this album's mojo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not upset since i'm not a massive fan but i do prefer hearing modern over vintage... unless the band ARE vintage, which they're not.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 15, 2011)

I liked what I heard from the NPR stream the other day. I might pick it up when it comes out. I'm not dying for it to come out, but I wouldn't see it as a waste of money, or a bad buy.

Akerstache, however, is the best buy of the century.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 15, 2011)

linchpin said:


> I'm not upset since i'm not a massive fan but i do prefer hearing modern over vintage... unless the band ARE vintage, which they're not.



I prefer hearing good music over bad music.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 15, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I prefer hearing good music over bad music.



Me too, Vintage sound from a vintage band though.


----------



## fps (Sep 15, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Aside from other considerations (spoiler: I don't like this album), there is something that really bugs me about Mikael's singing on this album.
> 
> In the past, whenever Mikael sang cleanly, the emotion in his voice, even though his singing was always relatively restrained, was palpable. On this album, I just don't get the sense that there IS any emotion in his voice. From a technical perspective, it's the best he's ever done, but there's no gravitas to it.



Stuff like that ballad from the last album, track 4, just awful, the vocals were so showy, didn't have the rawness and feeling of the old ones.

I think I'll probably enjoy this album much as I'm enjoying the new Dream Theater, it'll never get under my skin and into my bones, but it'll play around pleasingly on the surface.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 15, 2011)

linchpin said:


> Me too, Vintage sound from a vintage band though.



Err, I don't think I follow you...

However my point was that I don't think vintage in itself can make a band bad. If the music doesn't please you then it's bad...

... nevermind...


----------



## linchpin (Sep 15, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Err, I don't think I follow you...
> 
> However my point was that I don't think vintage in itself can make a band bad. If the music doesn't please you then it's bad...
> 
> ... nevermind...


 
I don't think anyone would describe Opeth as 'Vintage'... Black Sabbath? that's vintage... just don't like it when modern bands put on what i call a 'Vintage Coat'.
Like i said earlier, Ghost Reveries and Watershed is Opeth defined.... for me that is.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 15, 2011)

linchpin said:


> I don't think anyone would describe Opeth as 'Vintage'... Black Sabbath? that's vintage... just don't like it when modern bands put on what i call a 'Vintage Coat'.
> Like i said earlier, Ghost Reveries and Watershed is Opeth defined.... for me that is.



Yea I know it's not "vintage", but why would anyone listen to music with preconceptions? Don't think of it as Opeth and listen to it as music.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 15, 2011)

I listened to the first half of the album via the NPR stream. I didn't want to give the whole album a listen, in case i decide to get it...which i'm now leaning heavily towards doing. At first, i wasn't too sure if i was going to like this but it's growing on me for sure though i kind of get what people are saying as far as certain songs having a very "incomplete" feeling to them. I considered NOT buying this one, as i'm not too heavily into opeth-type metal anymore these days, but after an honest assessment of what i heard i actually prefer this material to some of their previous work (all of which i own) so i should really buy this one. Some of the material is giving off a real Gentle Giant sort of vibe to me. I like the variety in keyboard tones on what i heard so far, as i didn't really like the organ, organ, more organ approach on ghost reveries. Plus, from what i heard, Mike's voice is in excellent form on this record. Definitely lots of 70s prog on this one (havent heard any "jazz" yet), which i love, but i hope it doesn't delve into any sort of blatant mimicking or rip-off territory. 

My brother said something which i sort of agree with: "sounds more like a Akerfeld solo album". I'm guessing the only reason it isn't his solo album is that this is where he wants the bands sound to go in the future, as anybody who saw him in steve wilson's "insurgentes" documentary can see Mike doesn't really identify much with the metal world these days. I'll probably get the version with the DVD and 5.1 mix.


----------



## melb_shredder (Sep 15, 2011)

I think for me personally, the issue lies with this opeth album seemingly not feeling like what opeth has always been to me. A band that can take some of the best bits of many genres, but mErge them together in a way that is not only unique, but so very dynamic and emotionally inviting.
They have always made music that seems like everyone can take a piece or the whole cake and still enjoy it.

Obviously for this one michal rEally wanted to explore the prog side especially and for me it has left very little of interest for me because I don't listen to opeth for that. The songs arent bad per se, but what is out in front of my ears seems like an ingredient from a not existent finished product


----------



## linchpin (Sep 15, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea I know it's not "vintage", but why would anyone listen to music with preconceptions? Don't think of it as Opeth and listen to it as music.



Believe me, i usually do... but THAT guitar tone is just....


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about this turn from Opeth. I like that they are unique and keep changing, but I will have to hear the whole retail CD to be convinced that this was a good idea. I'm definetly not a fan of 70's sounds, and I hope there is some real Opeth substance to this album, so that it's not just something Åkerfeldt wanted to pull off.

Surely I would be resting easy now if they had done as many expected, and let The Lotus Eater be the "pacemaker song", showing Opeth the way onwards.

For me Ghost Reveries, Blackwater Park and Damnation represent the most haunting, best Opeth.



Adari said:


> Ghost Reveries and Watershed are in open D-minor. Deliverance is in D standard.



Ghost Reveries has many tunings like E standard, open D minor and some variation of that. Deliverance is in E standard - at least the title song and Master's Apprentices. I believe the rest are as well.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about this turn from Opeth. I like that they are unique and keep changing, but I will have to hear the whole retail CD to be convinced that this was a good idea. I'm definetly not a fan of 70's sounds, and I hope there is some real Opeth substance to this album, so that it's not just something Åkerfeldt wanted to pull off.

Surely I would be resting easy now if they had done as many expected, and let The Lotus Eater be the "pacemaker song", showing Opeth the way onwards.

For me Ghost Reveries, Blackwater Park and Damnation represent the most haunting, best Opeth.



Adari said:


> Ghost Reveries and Watershed are in open D-minor. Deliverance is in D standard.



Ghost Reveries has many tunings like E standard, open D minor and some variation of that. Deliverance is in E standard - at least the title song and Master's Apprentices. I believe the rest are as well.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about this turn from Opeth. I like that they are unique and keep changing, but I will have to hear the whole retail CD to be convinced that this was a good idea. I'm definetly not a fan of 70's sounds, and I hope there is some real Opeth substance to this album, so that it's not just something Åkerfeldt wanted to pull off.

Surely I would be resting easy now if they had done as many expected, and let The Lotus Eater be the "pacemaker song", showing Opeth the way onwards.

For me Ghost Reveries, Blackwater Park and Damnation represent the most haunting, best Opeth.



Adari said:


> Ghost Reveries and Watershed are in open D-minor. Deliverance is in D standard.



Ghost Reveries has many tunings like E standard, open D minor and some variation of that. Deliverance is in E standard - at least the title song and Master's Apprentices. I believe the rest are as well.



EDIT: Ouch, triple post! Sorry, my browser said it failed to load the page, but it kept posting every time I tried


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 16, 2011)

As long as Mikael Akerfeldt puts that majestic voice to tape, I will listen.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 16, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> As long as Mikael Akerfeldt puts that majestic voice to tape, I will listen.



Exactly. His voice is pure awesomeness.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2011)

This album sucks, the tone sounds like gp5 and it sounds nothing like Opeth. Im sitting here listening to Black Rose Immortal pretending this album never came out...


----------



## littledoc (Sep 16, 2011)

I listened to the whole thing on NPR. 

I can totally respect the need to change directions a bit and not re-release the same album over and over. But, Opeth has never been guilty of that anyway.

To me, Watershed felt like an evolution. Its heavy moments were as heavy if not heavier than anything else they've ever done. The softer moments were much more intricately arranged, and the compositions as a whole had more focus.

Heritage is just too much of a departure for it to really even seem like an Opeth album. Damnation worked because it was recorded alongside Deliverance and released shortly after. I've always seen Opeth as a band of contrasts, and that is just not happening here. 

That said, if we erase all preconceptions, it's a very good prog rock album. It is by no stretch a metal album, and it shouldn't be a surprise to hear so many fans disappointed to see those elements abandoned. But there are some amazing and very beautiful songs on this album, and it's worth a listen. 

I for one know that I won't be listening to it very much though.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be pissed if Mikael comes out in an interview and says well If you don't like the new opeth fuck off we don't need you. Not saying he will, but I hope he doesnt. I've heard other bands say if you don't like our musical direction don't listen.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Sep 16, 2011)

I buckled and downloaded it last night and listened to it this morning. I love it. I'm gonna get the LP when it pops up on eBay instead of the CD but I really want those bonus tracks as well...


----------



## Wiz (Sep 16, 2011)

I love it. Been following these guys since Still Life and will be a fan forever. I don't care what direction they choose to go into, this is the music they wanted to put out and I appreciate it. 

To me listening to a new Opeth album is like talking to an old friend that I hadn't seen in a while. He has tons of new stories to tell and I'm eager to hear what he has to say. I don't want or need him to impress me, I'm just really happy to share his company.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 17, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I will be pissed if Mikael comes out in an interview and says well If you don't like the new opeth fuck off we don't need you. Not saying he will, but I hope he doesnt. I've heard other bands say if you don't like our musical direction don't listen.



Well, what's wrong with that? Seriously, they're the ones making the music, and they don't owe us a God damn thing in terms of the kind of music they make. They are under absolutely no obligation to continue making the same kind of music just to please their "fans", and in all honesty, I'd rather they make the music they truly want to make than try to make us happy. 

Rush said basically the same thing on that documentary that came out recently: they've gone through several distinct musical phases, and every time, there will be a large number of people who love the music they're making right then, but get pissed off and forget about them when their style changes. The true fans are the ones who stick with them no matter what style they're playing. I have a hard time taking issue with that.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree but I disagree. What I was getting at is them saying fuck you we do what we want I dont care about a single damn fan. I know musicians are supposed to make music for themselves, but they dont have to be dicks about it. Not saying Mikael has either, I just hope he doesnt.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 17, 2011)

I can sympathize with the artist in the sense that a lot of fans really do have an astonishing sense of entitlement. They start feeling like the music is theirs, and the artist is only there to continue making music that pleases THEM. There have been no shortage of people in this thread alone acting as if Opeth changing their sound (even if it's only for this album, which only time will tell for certain) was an act of treason. I think in the popular consciousness, the relationship between artist and consumer is weighted far too heavily on the consumer's side.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 17, 2011)

Opeth can freely change their sound all they want. But on the flip side I can not spend a single penny on their shit and not support them. When it comes down to it, I would bet they enjoy playing music as a career and not some meaningless day job, and it takes me, you and every other fan out there to accomplish that. I dont feel entitled to have a say in what Opeth writes, because lets face it, Im a dude that lives in Oklahoma not Sweden right around the corner from their practice space. Ill never meet them personally to even say it in person. But I dont have to buy anything from them, and multiply that by 50,000 and they dont live as comfortable as before. 

But as a musician I totally get where they are coming from. I may contradict myself, but I dont expect anyone to really understand my drunk ass right now. Write what makes you happy, but dont bitch when people dont buy your albums is what Im saying in a nutshell.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 17, 2011)

I suppose the thing, man, is that when you start to pander to fans instead of doing what feels right to you you produce less 'art' and more of a 'product'. Realistically, even the 'greats' were only frequently capable because of patrons, but we would all be reviled if we discovered that the impressionists tailored their styles to suit the tastes of the person financing their work. 

That's art. Sometimes a particular genre or movement is in vogue; othertimes, it is not. I enjoy the new album but will confess to feeling that it doesn't feel like Opeth. Like Akaerfeldt, definitely, but not Opeth. As a previous poster had pointed out, Opeth to me symbolises an extreme dynamicism seldom seen in popular music (i.e. from folksy guitar to high-tempo death metal). This CD doesn't really exhibit that.

That being said, I do enjoy it


----------



## Septor (Sep 17, 2011)

My favorite band, but I can't judge them on one song.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 17, 2011)

Well this certainly is a polarizing album. Of course he cares about fans, and if he were to say, "those that don't like it can fuck off", I don't really take issue with that. He made the kind of music he wanted to make. It definately was not a sell out move by any means. It's not like he wrote an album of verse-chorus-verse-chorus-breakdown-chorus metalcore and then said "tough shit, Opeth plays Killswitch Engage circa 2003 metalcore now". I'm somewhere in the middle, its a cool throwbackish prog rock album. If I had it my way, I would have rather had an Opeth _metal _album, but that is not an option, so I just need to enjoy this new one for what it is.


----------



## fps (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course the guy cares about his fans for goodness' sakes, could it not just be that he's looking to play something new? Perhaps he wants to preserve his voice and bridge into a new era for the band, maybe he doesn't want to be screaming every night, maybe he's tiring of one style and looking to try another. He's the one playing the music. I love Blackwater Park but it must be weird playing a song for ten years on a tour, then feeling you need to come up with something similar but different again. 

It's just up to a fan whether to take it or leave it. I nearly left them on Watershed, but I'll buy this one too.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 18, 2011)

its fucken awesome album, - just sayin cunts.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 18, 2011)

THIS ALBUM IS neat and engaging.

i never got into opeth until now


----------



## Tomo009 (Sep 18, 2011)

After a few listens I can say for sure it's my least favorite Opeth album, just doesn't have the dynamics, atmosphere or depth that I love in most of their work. It sounds too focused (for lack of a better word) for an Opeth album to me. Intentionally or not, the songs all blend together. I know their intention was to make an homage to the prog rock that inspires them, but that just isn't what I'm into, so to me it sounds a bit weak compared to the rest of their catalogue.


----------



## obZ3n (Sep 18, 2011)

The album is fucking amazing, to me one of their most powerful


----------



## rx (Sep 19, 2011)

awesome indeed


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 19, 2011)

Fans should absolutely have none influence on an artist choice on his or hers own music. Listen, judge, dig or dig not ...

"Hey Munch, I really dig your painting "The Scream". Would you please paint it again all over the next century - just for me (you better do it, else I dont like your stuff anymore)? Thanks! Okay, laterz!"


----------



## fps (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I picked it up. First up- CRANK IT!!! Opeth lost the loudness wars here and it sounds so much cooler for it. The tones are cool and the drums especially come through like nothing I've heard for a long time, all those dynamics, wicked.

The bad- there are sections, especially in the Devil's Orchard, that are just totally lifted from the previous two albums. I could go through and find them but I'm not doing it today, but literally the same progressions in the same key. That's just ridiculous. 

Still, I didn't really like GR or Watershed and I think I like this one better, just for how 70s hard rock and weird it is. I guarantee though, if you amped up the guitars and gave it the treatment a lot of this would sound heavy as hell, certainly heavy as an Opeth record.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Sep 19, 2011)

I have only heared the Devil's Orchard (I don't want to download the record) and I REALLY liked it. Really looking forward to the album. I must say that although I also like the previous Opeth records I'm not the biggest fan of growled vocals, so I kinda like that they are absent here. 

Also, the album is musically still as good as the previous records, just stilistically different, it's not a "The Black Album" type of change.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 19, 2011)

Opeth in Worcester tonight... not going to be upset if they play their new record in its entirety.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm loving it. Going to see them tomorrow in Hartford.
Hitler..well..That's a different story.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got back from the show. Notes:

-"I'm shitting my pants right now. Luckily, my pants are black. Also, I drank a lot of red wine last night, so my shit is black." Mikael is hilarious. BTW, he did not tell people who didn't like the new stuff to piss off or whatever. He was very gracious, kind of acknowledging that the newer material was different and a challenge to get behind.

-They did not play all of the new album. 

-One of two things happened: a drum solo or a song with full death metal vocals. Pick one.

-Stage set-up was pretty awesome.

-They damn near lost the audience during an acoustic mini-set but rebounded mightily.

In all, show was good but not great... maybe I'd just leave it that it's not the best show of theirs I've attended. The set list would probably be a track list for a mixtape you'd make for someone who likes prog but doesn't care for heavy music.


----------



## phantasm (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think he did a death metal growl all night. It was refreshing though. They played 3 or 4 new songs. The were awesome! The new album is probably my favorite Opeth album yet. 

I personally did not care much for the acoustic set, but it did kind of throw me in a trance. It went on a little long. 

They sounded amazing!


----------



## great_kthulu (Sep 20, 2011)

was at the show last night, was amazing, no death metal and strangely enough almost no damnation, only cloaser. Also, Slither is a tribute to Dio.


----------



## revclay (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, just finished my first listen and all I can say is WOW. I respect the hell out of any band that is willing to write records they want to write. Due to that attitude, this album will be polarizing for sure, hahaha. For me, I love it. I am in the minority here who thought Ghost Reveries was their weakest effort and really got into Watershed. This seems like a really logical progression for Opeth in a strange way. The only thing I am concerned about, though, is finding the right person to fill in for Per. He added so much to this album and Watershed. However, with that being said, Axenrot fucking kills it on Heritage. Holy shit, his drumming is perfect on Heritage and I feel like he has finally hit his stride with Opeth. That somewhat makes up for Per's departure. Hopefully they find a capable replacement.

I will need to listen to this a few more times in order to properly appreciate it, but so far, this may be one of my favorite Opeth records.

PS: Does anyone else think that Famine is one of the heaviest Opeth songs ever at times?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 20, 2011)

the name "Heritage" reveals a lot about the character, and that songs fit in perfectly. I enjoy Colloseum II a lot, and this song has a lot in common. 
I enjoy it. A modern Who, Led Zep is an awesome thing!


----------



## Repner (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone else get the 3D hologram cover on their album? It actually shows Per's head falling to the ground.


----------



## ridner (Sep 20, 2011)

they aren't playing any of the old Death Metal stuff on the tour?


----------



## fps (Sep 20, 2011)

On my 4th or so spin now. 

Really, really like this. So much better than GR and Watershed to my ears. They brought back the folk.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 20, 2011)

Really good on the first couple of listens. I feel there's a few moments on the record where it drags slightly though. I think the intro 'Heritage' is one of those moments. Overall a good album though.


----------



## ridner (Sep 20, 2011)

I like it more and more with each listen. I do agree there are some "dead spots" but overall, I think its great. I can't wait for my pre-order to show up!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 20, 2011)

Just made it through my first listen and really like it. Not my favorite Opeth album, but it is good. Just another dimension of their music. Just like I love Devy's heavy and mellow stuff. Why can't there be two sides to Opeth? 

Oh and the Hitler video is hilarious.


----------



## trickae (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got the album and gave it two listens, really not likeing it to be honest. 

I've been a fan of Opeth since still life came out but the direction of Watershed and Heritage has lost me. 

Watershed had 1 song that i like which was burden, 

I only liked 3 songs on this album being
1. Heritage
6. haxprocess
10. Marrow of the earth. 

But I wouldn't go back to the album as much as I do for their older stuff.

The acoustic complexity has disapeared from their song writting, and most tracks sound like extended jam sessions. It feels like Mikael didn't bring any new ideas to the table that would make the album stand out. 

I've loved all the albums from orchid to Ghost Reveries. The last two albums just lack structure, beautiful acoustic passages and meaningful lyrics. The strong structures and awesome riffage is lost. 

Not trying to cause flame wars - but opeth is still one of my top 10 favorite bands of all time. They are the reason why i went back to my acoustic guitar and slowed down my playing. 

Fingers crossed the new pain of salvation album isn't a dissapointment.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 20, 2011)

trickae said:


> Fingers crossed the new pain of salvation album isn't a dissapointment.


It can't possibly disappoint me, because I fully expect it to suck, and the first song they released off of it has done nothing to convince me it won't.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 20, 2011)

trickae said:


> The acoustic complexity has disapeared from their song writting, and most tracks sound like extended jam sessions. It feels like Mikael didn't bring any new ideas to the table that would make the album stand out.
> 
> I've loved all the albums from orchid to Ghost Reveries. The last two albums just lack structure, beautiful acoustic passages and meaningful lyrics. The strong structures and awesome riffage is lost.



Agreed. I've only listened to it once and I'm pretty disappointed, hoping it grows on me (all their albums have taken some warming up, but this one feels different..). Watershed and Heritage both have a serious lack of flow..they feel disjointed and much more copy+paste than the previous albums. The lyrics were pretty bad on Watershed, but are downright laughable on this new album. Cliche after cliche after cliche. What the fuck, Mike? You once wrote some of the most unique, poetic lyrics ever.

I don't like Akerfeldt's post-Ghost Reveries voice, period. He can belt it out better and is clearly "technically" better, but his old voice and melodies were much more subtle and expressive. And his growls have been steadily declining until we got the shitty sounding screams on the Royal Albert Hall DVD, and now it seems he's abandonding them altogether (probably for the better, but man I miss his epic growls).

Gonna give it another listen tomorrow...


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 20, 2011)

I love this band but I just walked out of the show. I couldn't take it anymore


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't wait to get this album. I for one love the new sound and believe that another death metal album would be stale. I didn't even like watershed that much. Also, looking forward to the show even more now that I know it'll be different. Seems like a good change from the typical show I go to.


----------



## trickae (Sep 20, 2011)

Django said:


> I have only heared the Devil's Orchard (I don't want to download the record) and I REALLY liked it. Really looking forward to the album. I must say that although I also like the previous Opeth records I'm not the biggest fan of growled vocals, so I kinda like that they are absent here.
> 
> Also, the album is musically still as good as the previous records, just stilistically different, it's not a "The Black Album" type of change.


really what part? The 'God is Dead' cliche? The meaningless vocals? The repeated riff throughout the entire song? As an opeth fan - this track lacks everything that made opeth - opeth. Unfortunately I just cannot get into it. It's not that prog as some of the tracks transitions don't modally fit, nor does the dynamics in odd drum signatures fit the song. 

I really don't know what mikael was aiming for with this album.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know what everybody is complaining about. Every song on this album is great, at least in my opinion. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but this is the album that Mikael wanted to record, not the album that Mikael thought his fans wanted him to record. The man is a genius and hasn't lost a step musically, whether it be his creativity, or his technical ability. If you're a musician and you write songs in a certain style because you think it's what someone else wants you play, then you should be playing music. I write music that I would want to listen to because no one else plays exactly what I want to hear. As for the songs lacking flow... they don't. Music doesn't need to follow any formula in order to flow and Opeth has never followed any formula and that's what makes them so amazing. If you can't hear any flow in these songs, then either you can't discern what Mikael was going for, or you don't want to hear the flow because you're pissed that he didn't put any growling or super heavy shit on the album. I'm not hating and everyone has a right to believe whatever they want and it's my opinion that once again, like with every other Opeth album, Mikael has outdone himself in terms of creativity, ingenuity, and technicality. It's not my favorite Opeth album because I can't decide which Opeth album is my favorite, but it is an amazing album and is one of the best progressive rock albums that I've ever heard.


----------



## trickae (Sep 21, 2011)

Jedediah Smith said:


> I don't know what everybody is complaining about. Every song on this album is great, at least in my opinion. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but this is the album that Mikael wanted to record, not the album that Mikael thought his fans wanted him to record. The man is a genius and hasn't lost a step musically, whether it be his creativity, or his technical ability. If you're a musician and you write songs in a certain style because you think it's what someone else wants you play, then you should be playing music. I write music that I would want to listen to because no one else plays exactly what I want to hear. As for the songs lacking flow... they don't. Music doesn't need to follow any formula in order to flow and Opeth has never followed any formula and that's what makes them so amazing. If you can't hear any flow in these songs, then either you can't discern what Mikael was going for, or you don't want to hear the flow because you're pissed that he didn't put any growling or super heavy shit on the album. I'm not hating and everyone has a right to believe whatever they want and it's my opinion that once again, like with every other Opeth album, Mikael has outdone himself in terms of creativity, ingenuity, and technicality. It's not my favorite Opeth album because I can't decide which Opeth album is my favorite, but it is an amazing album and is one of the best progressive rock albums that I've ever heard.


no definitly I think we should all be entitled to our own oppinions - thats why SS.org is awesome - we can voice them without starting flame wars. it's pretty civil. 

I just wish I thought the same about the album - i really do. 

Just listened to it again in the office and still no cigar. just didn't do it for me. 

I've been playing their music on guitar for over ten years now and still if I hear the ending to heir apparent, acoustic break in serenity painted death, ending riff to moonlapse vertigo, hell any song from their past 9 albums - I want to grab my guitar. Not a single riff on this album makes me go ' damn thats neat I'd like to learn to play that'. Not a single one. Solo's weren't enticing as well. May be I should let it sit for a moment and then go back to it.


----------



## fps (Sep 21, 2011)

trickae said:


> really what part? The 'God is Dead' cliche? The meaningless vocals? The repeated riff throughout the entire song? As an opeth fan - this track lacks everything that made opeth - opeth. Unfortunately I just cannot get into it. It's not that prog as some of the tracks transitions don't modally fit, nor does the dynamics in odd drum signatures fit the song.
> 
> I really don't know what mikael was aiming for with this album.



I think he was aiming for a deeply vibed 70s style style album drawing mainly on hard rock and folk from that period.


----------



## trickae (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol I changed my oppinion. The bonus tracks should be actual tracks on the album. Sort of like what Ashen was on Katatonia's night is the new day. 

Check out Pyre played live on the morning show



Face in the snow is amazing



Bonus tracks make the album imo. I wish the rest of the album sounded like these.


----------



## fps (Sep 21, 2011)

trickae said:


> Lol I changed my oppinion. The bonus tracks should be actual tracks on the album. Sort of like what Ashen was on Katatonia's night is the new day.
> 
> Check out Pyre played live on the morning show
> 
> ...




Damn, mine didn't come with bonus tracks!!

Agreed with whoever said the acoustic complexity is gone, they certainly lost a lot of melodic magic. Still, the new album I like better than the last two, which also lacked complexity. Mikael and Per can't arrange keys to save their lives, they just put the key underlying notes of a riff on top of it, creating an overly simplified effect, like showing a magic trick.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently the Universal/Roadrunner distributor is having problems and as a result, no Dream Theater or Opeth have arrived at my local HMV. I got them to reserve me a copy of the special edition of Heritage. They said they'd call me when it arrives


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

trickae said:


> I've been playing their music on guitar for over ten years now and still if I hear the ending to heir apparent, acoustic break in serenity painted death, ending riff to moonlapse vertigo, hell any song from their past 9 albums - I want to grab my guitar. Not a single riff on this album makes me go ' damn thats neat I'd like to learn to play that'. Not a single one. Solo's weren't enticing as well. May be I should let it sit for a moment and then go back to it.



I guess I definitely feel the same way, in that regard, although I hardly play anything, but original music anymore. That and going over my theory. Anyways, I did like a lot of the riffs on the album and loved it overall, but it's definitely lacking on riffage like Master's Apprentice, Blackwater Park, Baying of the Hounds, Harlequin Forest, Deliverance, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on. I used to know all of those songs, all the way through, and I don't really have a desire to learn these new songs, but again I don't really play that much non-original stuff. I do play Opeth more than any other music not of my own hand. 

Overall, I just don't expect Mikael to cater to his fans needs, which he definitely does not on this cd. Believe me, I definitely wanted more classic Opeth, but I can definitely dig this new shit. It's still pretty heavy, in parts, and you can hear his passion for the music, woven within the album. You can hear a little bit of every one of their albums on this cd, from Orchid to Watershed, but it stands on its own. One of the reasons why I like Opeth so much is because none of their albums sound like the last, they each have a sound distinct from the others. This will just be the "Heritage" era Opeth sound. I'm sure the next Opeth album will sound way different than this one, whether he chooses to use growls or not. Although, I get a horrible feeling we'll never hear a new heavy Opeth song, which truly is tragic, no matter how much I love this new stuff (which I do (a lot)).


----------



## Doug N (Sep 21, 2011)

Just got my autographed copy yesterday, haven't had a chance to listen in great detail but I'm encouraged. Different, but still good.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

trickae said:


> Just got the album and gave it two listens, really not likeing it to be honest.
> 
> I've been a fan of Opeth since still life came out but the direction of Watershed and Heritage has lost me.
> 
> ...



You pretty much nailed exactly how I feel. I loved every song on everything from Orchid to Ghost Reveries. I liked Watershed but I never got familiar with it like the other stuff.


----------



## littledoc (Sep 21, 2011)

I like _Heritage_. I think it's a solid prog-rock album. What it is not, however, is a great _Opeth_ album. Opeth's defining concept for 20 years has been the contrast and dynamics between the heavy and soft, dissonant and melodic. They never got too comfortable in any one genre. They could be broadly categorized as "progressive melodic death metal" or something, but no label ever did them justice. 

For the first time in their career, an Opeth release is easily categorized. Personally I'd be no less disappointed if they released the most amazing death metal album of all time  it still wouldn't be a good _Opeth_ album.

I already have tickets to see them in a couple of weeks, but I just learned that their setlist for this tour is totally devoid of their heavier material. To me, that's just as disappointing as if they decided to ditch the acoustic guitars and clean vox altogether and turn into the latest incarnation of Bloodbath. 


p.s. - I know that technically, Damnation is in a similar boat. But since it was recorded and released alongside Deliverance it's not quite the same as waiting two years and seeing them completely abandon the very core concept that made them unique.


----------



## trickae (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree to some extent. 

But I feel Damnation doesn't get enough credit. Listening to it and playing it is totally different. 

I highly suggest everyone try playing a hand full of those songs. Windowpane, to rid the disease, still day beneath the sun, hope leaves etc are works of art imo - the notes just flow - the following notes feel right at home and the fingering, though not complex - has incredible simplicity. 

Just Writting that makes me want to write a segment on theory, where I break down each opeth album - on modal shifts, scales used - how the vocal scale complements the guitar - even if both are complex.


----------



## trickae (Sep 21, 2011)

fps said:


> Damn, mine didn't come with bonus tracks!!
> 
> Agreed with whoever said the acoustic complexity is gone, they certainly lost a lot of melodic magic. Still, the new album I like better than the last two, which also lacked complexity. Mikael and Per can't arrange keys to save their lives, they just put the key underlying notes of a riff on top of it, creating an overly simplified effect, like showing a magic trick.




Neither did mine - i bought it off itunes last night. Was pleasantly suprised by how solid those songs were. Both tracks are the highest rated tracks on itunes as well.

Its a shame - these should really be the main tracks in the album and not ones that were ditched. 

Similar thing happened with Katonia's night is the new day. Ashen was specatacular and the best track of the album - but again was a limited release only bonus track.

Guess these tracks really reward the die hard fans.


----------



## Jedediah Smith (Sep 22, 2011)

trickae said:


> I highly suggest everyone try playing a hand full of those songs. Windowpane, to rid the disease, still day beneath the sun, hope leaves etc are works of art imo - the notes just flow - the following notes feel right at home and the fingering, though not complex - has incredible simplicity.



windowpane is my favorite song ever, it's just awesome, especially the melody at about 4:40 and the solo that follows. That lead is beautiful, but the whole song is amazing. Hope leaves is really cool too. I always listen to damnation if i'm having trouble sleeping, it's just so relaxing and soothing, it's kind of like my counting sheep.


----------



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

where is my pre-order? it never fails. anytime I order something rather than walking into the store the day of release...I sit here and wait


----------



## gotnothing (Sep 22, 2011)

"I Feel the Dark" is amazing...this album is def a grower


----------



## DLG (Sep 22, 2011)

if you like older Opeth steer clear of the tour

setlist is pretty trollface.jpg

The Devil's Orchard
I Feel The Dark
Face Of Melinda
Porcelain Heart
Nepenthe
Throat Of Winter
Credence
Patterns In The Ivy 2
Closure
Slither
A Fair Judgement
Hex Omega
Folklore


----------



## fps (Sep 22, 2011)

DLG said:


> if you like older Opeth steer clear of the tour
> 
> setlist is pretty trollface.jpg
> 
> ...



Well then, I guess I'll never see Opeth live again!! Because as much as I love them, that is a setlist that goes nowhere, I don't want to watch Mendez pedaltone one note for 90 minutes.


----------



## Doug N (Sep 22, 2011)

I guess I don't come down real hard on either side of the issue with Opeth "evolving" or "devolving" (depending on your POV), but most bands don't keep making the same music throughout their careers, they change. They gain fans and lose fans along the way, but if they are a good enough band I think they keep the majority of their initial fanbase. 

I'd hate for Opeth to turn into AC/DC, just putting out the same record for 30 years. Who gets excited when AC/DC releases anything? If I want to hear AC/DC I'll break out Back in Black or something from that timeframe. On the other hand, Rush is a good example of a band that has alienated me a few times, especially when they introduced keyboards and sounded like a Police cover-band. Now that some years have passed, I can listen to those albums and appreciate what they were doing, they had to evolve and try new things to keep the band and music fresh and interesting. 

Hopefully we'll look back at Opeth in 10 or 20 years and see Heritage as an anomalous part of their catalogue but not a 90-degree turn from their previous nine records.


----------



## Double A (Sep 22, 2011)

DLG said:


> if you like older Opeth steer clear of the tour
> 
> setlist is pretty trollface.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, I know Opeth tread the softer side of life and I like most of the songs in this list that are not on Heritage, which I loath, but this set list really is a slap to those of us that have been listening to them for more than 15 years now.

Tollface indeed.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 22, 2011)

'a slap in the face'? 

They don't you owe you anything, they're playing the show they want. I'm looking forward to the show I'm going to, the older tracks they're playing are all good and they're playing some of the best from Heritage.


----------



## trickae (Sep 22, 2011)

ridner said:


> where is my pre-order? it never fails. anytime I order something rather than walking into the store the day of release...I sit here and wait


itunes man - so much quicker and easier. Unless you have to have a CD. I hook up the ipod to my car radio and I have 32 Gigs worth of music to keep me company for a week. Then I wipe it and replace it another 32gigs of music.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 22, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> 'a slap in the face'?
> 
> They don't you owe you anything, they're playing the show they want. I'm looking forward to the show I'm going to, the older tracks they're playing are all good and they're playing some of the best from Heritage.



Yeah, and it's still a good show. There were songs of theirs that I like better than some of the song that they played (hell, that happens whenever I see a band live!), but I hardly took umbrage with it.

I would contend that the greater slap in the face would be to treat your fans like they can't handle anything but "the standards." Then again, I can see the other side of the coin, where if the new material is considered more accessible (which is debatable), then avoiding the older stuff seems like an attempt at revisionist history.


----------



## Double A (Sep 22, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> 'a slap in the face'?
> 
> They don't you owe you anything,


 I never said they did?

Ok, it is not near the same level because Opeth always had this in them but to me at least, if the they continue making music in this vein then I am not going to support it, sort of like old school Metallica fans when Load came out. They have the right to write and perform any kind of music they want to, I wouldn't have it any other way but the situation is not dissimilar to me.

And to me a band I have loved for years and years since I was a kid, a band that was always huge on innovation and pushing boundaries to just go all out 70's prog is just a huge let down. I like prog, and I like Opeth, but I do not like this prog and this Opeth. It is their right and "they don't owe me anything" but I can still feel a bit pissed off about it. I will be skipping this tour.

And I guess that is all I have to say about this band until their next release


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I thought it was a good song, but I think Mikael needs to do a seperate prog project instead of turning opeth into one.



^
This and... 




Stealthtastic said:


> I didn't mind Damnation at all, this just lacks that dark depressing atmosphere Opeth usually has



^
....This.


Honestly i wasn't disheartened when I heard it would be a "clean" album, precisely*because* of damnation. I just find it to be summed up like 

this 

V



Stealthtastic said:


> I didn't mind Damnation at all, this just lacks that dark depressing atmosphere Opeth usually has


----------



## Ishan (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got this, I listen to it in my car so not the best possible sound but...
It's OK, the songs are lacking in punch and go all over the place IMHO.
It sounds good as a prog album but when compared to anything good from the real 70's or anything modern like Porcupine Tree or Karnivool it's pretty bland.
Not the end of the world but I'm disapointed, Damnation was so much better than this.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 25, 2011)

this has really grown on me, it's a fucking great record


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it. In fact, it might become my favorite Opeth album (tough to knock of Blackwater Park though). It's kind of the perfect album for where my musical tastes have been heading as of late. It's funny, if they released Heritage 2 years ago, I probably would have thought it was shit. 

Don't like Heritage?


----------



## Repner (Sep 25, 2011)

It was a grower for me. Really loving it now


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 26, 2011)

I totally love the new Opeth. It picks up where Watershed (which was another great record) left off. 

Soapbox time!
I feel that some of the "metal purists" on here have constant death/black/doom/sludge/(insert random spare-ass metal genre here) metal boners all the time and get pissed when a band they liked on Monday puts out a different sounding record on Tuesday. I don't like to pigeonhole myself into a particular genre and I think it's totally lame to say an album sucks because the band has *gasp* changed their sound since 1980. Not every band can put out the same record 10 times in a row to the mass adoration of their legion of fans. 

I'm sorry, but I love metal, I love hard rock, I love rock...I love good guitar playing, good bass playing, good drumming, good singing, good screaming, good melody and good songwriting. Regardless of genre or what the band is all about...if it sounds good to me, I will enjoy listening to it. Keep our metal minds open. Guitar FTW


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought it got a little repetitive as the album went on, but overall I really liked it, the Devil's Orchard and I Feel the Dark are incredible songs


----------



## Double A (Sep 26, 2011)

AdAstra2025 said:


> I totally love the new Opeth. It picks up where Watershed (which was another great record) left off.
> 
> Soapbox time!
> I feel that some of the "metal purists" on here have constant death/black/doom/sludge/(insert random spare-ass metal genre here) metal boners all the time and get pissed when a band they liked on Monday puts out a different sounding record on Tuesday. I don't like to pigeonhole myself into a particular genre and I think it's totally lame to say an album sucks because the band has *gasp* changed their sound since 1980. Not every band can put out the same record 10 times in a row to the mass adoration of their legion of fans.
> ...


I know you are not just pointing to me but I feel compelled to say that I kind of think this is a crock of shit. 

I listen to all types of music and besides Dredg's latest album they are by far my favorite band. I also happen to be in a death/thrash band and listen to metal, that doesn't mean my mind is closed when a band tries to do something new. I honestly think Heritage sucks because it is boring as all fuck and for me (notice I said "me" ) what made Opeth extremely interesting was the juxtaposition of death metal and straight up prog. Another huge factor was the intricate riffs they always wrote, be they heavy or acoustical, which are almost entirely gone on heritage. And as others pointed out, Heritage seems severely lacking in the Opeth vibe. It doesn't sound like Opeth to me, it sounds like Steven Wilson's other side project with Mikael doing the vocals.

I am glad people like it and judging from how it entered the charts in Europe, people REALLY liked it but just because some of us don't like it doesn't mean it is because METAL Mahyun!


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)

this review sums up my thoughts pretty well. 

Opeth &#8211; Heritage (2011) » DOWNPICK



> In the end, &#8216;Heritage&#8217; is mostly a fetishization of a bygone era. The beautiful and moving Opethian melodies of yore simply aren&#8217;t there; the high-brow and breathtaking dynamic rides have simplified into a soak in the lazy nostalgia river. While, it&#8217;s lovely to see Mike finally fully indulge in his not-so-secret fantasy of prog-idol worship, unfortunately, &#8216;Heritage&#8217; is mostly forgettable, if not for the concept behind it.


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha, I think the album is one of the best albums ever, by any band. Its really got something special going on. Truly an original piece of work in todays world. Im very glad they made this album and really enjoy the diversity of the band. An instant classic for me.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 26, 2011)

Not a bad review. I haven't received my copy of the album yet so i can't say if i agree with him or not, but here are a few things i found odd:

- He says " I wonder if the band would even recognize this as themselves a decade ago" as if it were a bad thing. Well..he didn't say it was a bad thing but it is almost implied. This sort of thing comes up often in criticizing a bands output when it differs from most of their classic material. As long as Opeth are being honest with themselves (as i'm sure they were 10 years ago), then i don't see any problem here. In fact, if i was to hear what a future album of mine sounded like i'd rather it be drastically different from my current output than too recognizable to what i was doing currently. This sort of speculation is cheap and sort of diminishes the impact of the initial point he was trying to make

- there was some more stuff but i've got company to attend to....


----------



## Riffer (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll put it this way. The people that "understand" or "get" Heritage will enjoy the hell out of it. The people that don't, won't ever "understand" or "get" the album and that's fine by me. When they played at PRS on Saturday night it was amazing. They sure did make a lot of new fans at that show. I love everything they have ever done, PERIOD.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)

see my biggest gripe is that it's not that original and opeth was one of the most original metal bands in the world. There's a pretty heavy Camel influence the whole time imo, and if you explore the world of neo-prog today, there are hundreds of bands worshiping 70s prog rock out there, they are just not as well known to the metal public as Opeth is.


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 26, 2011)

Just listened to it, and I really like it... Its certainly different, but I have been widening my music tastes a bit recently, and it may not be as they have done in the past, but I think it is awesome. Definitely buying it and sticking it on my ipod (sure sign of satisfaction)


----------



## Wiz (Sep 26, 2011)

Gave this album another week of listening, it totally grew on me.

I can't wait to see them live in November with the new setlist. I've seen Opeth play old Opeth live over and over again (yeah yeah, you can never see the Drapery Falls live too many times), I'm ready to see them play everything from their latest album at once.

Really happy with this new direction, as long as they're inspired by what they're doing and they're not trying to please their fans, I will be listening to them.


----------



## Repner (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone living in Europe who wants the downloadable bonus tracks, look at this

'Heritage' Bonus track info for European customers


----------



## ridner (Sep 27, 2011)

got my mega pre-order package yesterday - very cool layout/packaging!


----------



## s4tch (Sep 28, 2011)

A freakin' funny review in Hungarian:
Autodafé Kvlturális Magazin - Opeth
You may want to google translate it, but you'll get the idea even without translating.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 28, 2011)

s4tch said:


> A freakin' funny review in Hungarian:
> Autodafé Kvlturális Magazin - Opeth
> You may want to google translate it, but you'll get the idea even without translating.



I don't get it...


----------



## ridner (Sep 28, 2011)

when I heard "Devil's Orchard" for the first time I kept waiting for the heaviness to kick in. I wasn't disappointed when it never came as I am into this side of Opeth. I didn't know they were moving in this direction prior to hearing the song, so I didn't really know what to expect at all - aside from it being Opeth so there was a slight assumption that the song would be "standard" Opeth. Mikael Åkerfeldt has always written music that he himself enjoys and it is no secret he is into the type of music reflected on the new Opeth album. He had actually written a couple "standard" songs for what would be the new album and he wasn't feeling them, so he deleted them and started over. Heritage is what came out once he started writing again. This is definitely one of those albums that takes a couple listens to fully get into. The bonus tracks left off the album are amazing as well. I personally think they should have been fit into the record somewhere, but I glad they were made available to us. Åkerfeldt's clean vocals are some of my favorite out there - it is very soothing and beautiful - I have always enjoyed it. I have been told the new stuff sounds heavier live, as they distort the guitars more than on the album. I cannot wait to see them next month! I know the album just came out, but I am very curious to see what Opeth does on the next one - will they continue in this direction or return to form? It will be interesting.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the new album.
Seeing them tonight.
Short story short.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I don't get it...



It's just a flashback to the classic Still Life review:
Avant-garde Metal - Reviews: Opeth - Still Life


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 29, 2011)

I dig it. its not amazing, just a good album that I thought I would hate, and I was wrong. Props to Opeth


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 29, 2011)

I will be attending the Charlotte gig this evening.


----------



## Cnev (Sep 29, 2011)

Just saw them last night here in Nashville. I personally thought it was a phenomenal show, aside from Katatonia sounding like muddled garbage. Omerta was incredible, though.

Opeth's setlist was very mellow. Last Judgement, Hex Omega and Face of Melinda were the heaviest things they played. They did play Patterns in The Ivy II, and The Throat of Winter which was totally unexpected and super-awesome. They ended with Folklore and the second half of it was soooo good.

I guess I'm in the minority that really digs what they have done on Heritage. I wouldn't call it amazing or mind blowing, but it's pretty cool and, in my opinion, very well done for what it is. I like it more with every listen.

Watershed totally burned me out on the Opeth "sound" and I was hoping they would move in a different direction with their next album. Although I didn't think they would swing as far as they did, it's still cool to hear what Akerfeldt is capable of as a songwriter and I think Heritage lays some nice groundwork for some really interesting stuff in the future. I just hope he works on how his vocals sit with the music. They just sound way too bold against the subtlety of the music, and some of the melodies just flat out make me cringe.

IMO, of course.


----------



## ridner (Oct 4, 2011)

Opeth in Minneapolis this wknd


----------



## yingmin (Oct 4, 2011)

Riffer said:


> I'll put it this way. The people that "understand" or "get" Heritage will enjoy the hell out of it. The people that don't, won't ever "understand" or "get" the album and that's fine by me. When they played at PRS on Saturday night it was amazing. They sure did make a lot of new fans at that show. I love everything they have ever done, PERIOD.
> 
> Haters gonna hate



In other words, this album is objectively good, and if you don't like it, it's your own damn fault.

Looking forward to seeing them next Saturday.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 5, 2011)

ridner said:


> Opeth in Minneapolis this wknd



12hr shifts friday saturday sunday in St. Paul this wknd 

I like Opeth shows, and I'm sure I would enjoy this one even though I haven't gotten into the new record much yet


----------



## Ishan (Oct 6, 2011)

After a few more listen of this I concluded that one of my two fav band is now gone. I'm no metal zealot by any mean but this sounds like a dumb down washed up version of 70's prog, nothing like the Opeth I loved.
This album would have needed the inspiration that was behind Damnation.
Gotta listen to a lot of King Crimson and Focus now, so I can forget about this thing


----------



## Adari (Oct 6, 2011)

Ishan said:


> After a few more listen of this I concluded that one of my two fav band is now gone. I'm no metal zealot by any mean but this sounds like a dumb down washed up version of 70's prog, nothing like the Opeth I loved.
> This album would have needed the inspiration that was behind Damnation.
> Gotta listen to a lot of King Crimson and Focus now, so I can forget about this thing



Well, I love all of Opeth's albums, and, to me, Heritage is an incredible and spectacular piece of music, as well as a welcome stylistic change from their last few albums. It's not my favourite album, but I love and appreciate it just as much as any other.


----------



## ridner (Oct 6, 2011)

7slinger said:


> 12hr shifts friday saturday sunday in St. Paul this wknd
> 
> I like Opeth shows, and I'm sure I would enjoy this one even though I haven't gotten into the new record much yet


 
that sucks man - I will jam my ass off for ya


----------



## elrrek (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Counterspell (Oct 7, 2011)

Has been about a week now, and I am still completely undecided as to my opinion of the new album. Only reason I will continue to give it a chance is at release of Blackwater Park, I some how wrote it off, and came back a year later to really fall in love with it.


----------



## anne (Oct 7, 2011)

There's some fine stuff on here, but I just can't feel that Opeth is benefitting from narrowing their range of contrast. Though anyone who doesn't like these guitar tones is clearly mad...


----------



## jondy (Oct 7, 2011)

It's taken some time for me to get into the album, so many of the tracks are really slow to build, and, well, it's not what you usually get from an Opeth record in general. Still, I like it more every time I listen to it.

I got the edition that comes with the DVD, I can't be sure if Mikael is joking or not but he comes off as being really fucking pretentious about the whole thing, I blame Steven Wilson. Oh well, the music's still there so it's all good.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 7, 2011)

Cnev said:


> aside from Katatonia sounding like muddled garbage.


 
I thought the same. They weren't bad, but it was pretty stale tbh.

As for Opeth, it was a nice change of pace hearing them go in a different direction, although for the show it did drag on a bit just playing only slower paced/clean songs. I wish they would've thrown in a few oldies, but I have a feeling Akerfeldt is burnt out on the whole death metal thing.

I was laughing when they were doing an acoustic bit (not sure of the song name, Frederik was on the 12 string) and right in the middle of the song, some chick yelled out "PLAY DEMON OF THE FALLLL." I just shook my head. Some people were pissed about the clean set, but boohoo, bands evolve.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 7, 2011)

jondy said:


> I got the edition that comes with the DVD, I can't be sure if Mikael is joking or not but he comes off as being really fucking pretentious about the whole thing, I blame Steven Wilson. Oh well, the music's still there so it's all good.



I actually prefer Steven Wilson's new album to the new Opeth. I like Heritage, but Grace for Drowning is just phenomenally good.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Oct 8, 2011)

Just through first listen, and for once, I'll just superficially blurt out what my first impression was: it's an interesting record for sure, but I don't feel like I've just listened to an Opeth cd. I don't have that certain indescribably great vibe that Blackwater Park or Ghost Reveries leave after finishing.

Someone already said here that the riffs don't always lead anywhere, and also that the passages sound like jam sessions. I'll agree to this, I definetly noticed those things. This is NOT "Damnation 2"; things were much more defined and arranged on that one. The songs sounded like... songs, whereas Heritage sounds more like a free-flow stream of consciousness. It's not a bad thing, but it's not so amazing to listen to this time.

But there were also some very Opeth moments and a couple of very awesome grooves. The production was great actually - I don't like the sound of real 70's records at all, but the emulation wasn't taken too far on Heritage.

I'm sure this cd will get much better upon more listens, but if it ever becomes excellent, it'll be in a very different way than before, which I would have gladly seen under another project name than Opeth.


----------



## Koop (Oct 8, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> Just through first listen, and for once, I'll just superficially blurt out what my first impression was: it's an interesting record for sure, but I don't feel like I've just listened to an Opeth cd. I don't have that certain indescribably great vibe that Blackwater Park or Ghost Reveries leave after finishing.
> 
> Someone already said here that the riffs don't always lead anywhere, and also that the passages sound like jam sessions. I'll agree to this, I definetly noticed those things. This is NOT "Damnation 2"; things were much more defined and arranged on that one. The songs sounded like... songs, whereas Heritage sounds more like a free-flow stream of consciousness. It's not a bad thing, but it's not so amazing to listen to this time.
> 
> ...



These are my feelings exactly.

Heritage is great, but left me feeling unsure. It's missing the epic-ness from previous albums. 
I was hoping they would continue in the style of Watershed. Fuck all the watershed haters, it's brilliant IMO.


----------



## jondy (Oct 8, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> I actually prefer Steven Wilson's new album to the new Opeth. I like Heritage, but Grace for Drowning is just phenomenally good.



I like everything Steven Wilson's put out, but he's a bad influence on Opeth I think, it just seems like Opeth is Mikael Akerfeldt, not really a band. At least his ego's up there, still doesn't seem completely unlikable though.


----------



## ampegasaur (Oct 8, 2011)

No thank you.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love it! It's really been growing on me. I don't understand how it doesn't sound like Opeth, though.. 

I saw them last Thursday, though, and I was slightly disappointed. Absolutely NO growls. It would have made my month to experience Bleak live.

But, apparently, they got booed at one of their earlier shows for not playing any growl songs. Douches . During our show, he said, "We've got a lot of shit for our new record. I don't care much, really," and I respect him for that! Not caring what's expected of him.

I'd love to hear more of the Opeth that we all know, but Heritage is still a great album. It's very relaxed . Can't please everyone, but I'll be pleased as long as the music is good.


----------



## christheasian (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be seeing them on the 24th and I couldn't be more excited. No growls? Who cares. I feel like if you listen to Opeth, you should be open minded in the first place. If you don't respect them for doing what THEY want to do, your parents obviously lost you at some point.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Oct 9, 2011)

christheasian said:


> I will be seeing them on the 24th and I couldn't be more excited. No growls? Who cares. I feel like if you listen to Opeth, you should be open minded in the first place. If you don't respect them for doing what THEY want to do, your parents obviously lost you at some point.



Just to clarify - I said I _was_ *slightly* disappointed. It was still one of the most musical experiences of my life. Except the part where the guy next to me kept yelling "SUCK MY ASS! AND LICK MY NUTS!" "FUCK YEAAAAHHH!" "AMERICAAAAAAAA"  STFU man! I hate drunk people. And people who take ecstasy and throw up on my shoes.

But yeah. Opeth is definitely an open-minded-person's band. I'm glad I can appreciate it


----------



## christheasian (Oct 9, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Just to clarify - I said I _was_ *slightly* disappointed. It was still one of the most musical experiences of my life. Except the part where the guy next to me kept yelling "SUCK MY ASS! AND LICK MY NUTS!" "FUCK YEAAAAHHH!" "AMERICAAAAAAAA"  STFU man! I hate drunk people. And people who take ecstasy and throw up on my shoes.
> 
> But yeah. Opeth is definitely an open-minded-person's band. I'm glad I can appreciate it



Don't get me wrong, this is my first time seeing them. While I am bummed that I won't see some of my favorite songs performed live, I am still very stoked. I was more pointing that toward the people who booed them, I guess?

And drunk people at shows are annoying. But common, if you're shouting "AMERICA", you've got some points in my book. Haha!


----------



## yingmin (Oct 9, 2011)

christheasian said:


> I will be seeing them on the 24th and I couldn't be more excited. No growls? Who cares. I feel like if you listen to Opeth, you should be open minded in the first place. If you don't respect them for doing what THEY want to do, your parents obviously lost you at some point.



I agree with that in spirit, but the problem is that if they've adopted a "no growls" policy, even if only for this tour, then that counts out the vast, vast majority of the music they've recorded over their long career. Almost all of my favorite Opeth songs include growls, and if they're not performing anything with growls, then I'm assured of not hearing the songs that I love most from them, which is more than a little disappointing to me. Maybe I'm just a little misinformed about the specifics of this tour, though; if they announced flat-out that this is going to be a mellow tour, and they'll resume playing their heavier stuff the next time out, then there's really no problem. But if this sets the tone for their future tours, then they've basically erased 90+% of their back catalog, and I think we have a right to be upset about that.


----------



## ridner (Oct 10, 2011)

Friday night in Minneapolis was amazing. The new songs sound much better live and are a lot less boring. I like the album but the stuff is way better in a live setting. I would have to say this is the best I have seen/heard Opeth and I have seen them several times. I'm not going to lie - it would have been nice to see a second set played with their "hits" but I have zero complaints about what was played. They are hands down the best live band IMO - nothing else comes close, they are just flawless!


----------



## federock90 (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally I love the new album, but to me sounds more like a Mikael album, not an Opeth one. It seems that the band now is just him with other people around him that play what he wants. If you listen to some interviews he always says: "I asked him to write this kind of riff/solo." Or much more if you pay attention on what is written on the album: " Alla songs written by Mikael Akerfeldt, produced by Akerfeldt" and so on. To me it's Akerfeldt+ others, not Opeth anymore. A part from that I adore Mikael so...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 11, 2011)

This puts some how this album became how it is into perspective (Sorry if its been posted before.)


Part 2 covers a bit about the band's feelings on it


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm a relative newcomer to Opeth. I found out about Opeth shortly before Watershed was released. I have all the albums except Damnation and Still Life (epic phail, I'm working on it) and love Opeth. Progressive music is by far my favorite. I like all different types of music, but I when I read that Heritage would be without growls, I honestly thought it was a joke until I heard "The Devil's Orchard". 

After reading what everyone posted about the album and listening to the opener a couple times, I was skeptical about the album. I haven't listened to it all the way yet, but I will say that I like it. Many people said it doesn't quite feel like Opeth due to the lack of, well, melancholy atmosphere is what I'd liken it to. I might be the only one, but every time I listen to Opeth, I picture a bunch of dying trees and those with leaves all over the ground and neutral colors and I think it's awesome, haha. However, I think it does have a hopeless, brooding feel to it. Overall, I think it's sounds great so far and I will buy this. However, I just hope this isn't the end of Opeth as we're used to it or the beginning of some jazz / prog odyssey like some sort of bad Spinal Tap thing, haha. It's still Opeth


----------



## yingmin (Oct 16, 2011)

Just saw them last night, and it was a really great show. The lack of death metal was a lot more enjoyable than I was expecting, and it gave them a reason to play a lot of songs that they otherwise rarely play live, or have never played live prior to this tour. Face of Melinda was really exciting to see, and the versions of Closure and Patterns in the Ivy II that they played were, I thought, significantly better than the original recorded versions (and I loved the recorded version of Closure). Mikael's vocals were fantastic, especially compared to their opener, Katatonia. Jonas is not a great vocalist in the first place, and he has trouble holding it together live. He's usually a bit flat for the first two or three songs, and even when he starts finding the pitches, he's still shaky and weak. Mikael is also totally embracing the 70s prog aesthetic. He seems to have lost a bunch of weight and looked quite a bit skinnier than I remember him being, he was wearing a red t-shirt, had cut his hair to shoulder length, and shaved off his goatee, so he only had a moustache. He also told a funny story about moustaches: when they played in India for the first time, he noticed that all the men had moustaches. Finally he asked a room full of men why they all had moustaches, and one of them said "for the girls, women love them". There was also a woman in the room, so Mikael asks her if that's true, and she says "no, I hate them, I think they're revolting". Also, Axe played a drum solo in the middle of Porcelain Heart that was excellent. I definitely gained a new appreciation for him after this show, and I think that anyone who's still lamenting the loss of Martin Lopez might think differently after seeing them on this tour. Granted, I still like Lopez's style more, but Axe is not a disappointing replacement by any stretch.

One thing that bugged me about the show is that a lot of people there didn't seem to realize that they weren't at a death metal show, and took even the slightest provocation to start moshing like crazy. Opeth is getting to the level of exposure now where they might be able to get away with playing double sets: heavier stuff first, so that the rowdy metal assholes can get in their kicks and clear the fuck out, then softer stuff later for the folks that care to stick around for it.


----------



## kaffefilter (Dec 11, 2011)

Saw them the other night as well. No growls whatsoever, but the show was pretty damn awesome anyway. It didn't even hit me that he hadn't growled until after the show. Still kinda miss it though.


----------



## trickae (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw alot of references to 'a nod to 70's era prog rock' - Though I wouldnt consider this album as a great example of it - it does capture the 70's era mellow / lo fi sounds of that time. 

But if that's the kind of music some of you guys are looking for - check out some bands that actually do that quite well. Here's a post I made on another forum



> here's a whole heap of low key 70's prog rock style bands. Definitly check out witchcraft - sounds amazing!
> smoke - hallucination [stoner rock]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 5, 2012)

federock90 said:


> Personally I love the new album, but to me sounds more like a Mikael album, not an Opeth one. It seems that the band now is just him with other people around him that play what he wants. If you listen to some interviews he always says: "I asked him to write this kind of riff/solo." Or much more if you pay attention on what is written on the album: " Alla songs written by Mikael Akerfeldt, produced by Akerfeldt" and so on. To me it's Akerfeldt+ others, not Opeth anymore. A part from that I adore Mikael so...



Almost all Opeth material is written solely by Åkerfelt. There is nothing new to the writing process of the album.


----------



## Espaul (Jan 5, 2012)

When I saw them a couple of months ago Åkerfeldt said on the "meet and greet" that they would probably play something more heavy in the future. 

As he said in the interviews a couple of posts above me. He hasn't lost his growl, just got unsure about it and needed to do something fresh.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 6, 2012)

Just my thoughts on the new album:

This is an _okay_ progressive rock album. If it was not Opeth, I would not have picked it up. I don't miss the death metal. In fact, I don't even mind the lack of growls or heavy riffs. My issue is with the material. If you are going to release a progressive rock album with strong 70s influences, you must realize that the bar is already high. Yes, Rush, Crimson, Uriah Heep, etc. have already claimed massive amounts of musical territory. With that in mind, you need to match them (a hard task) or carve out a new area of "progressiveness" (a harder task). In my opinion, Opeth hasn't done either. They have made a solid album, but it is an album of material that I have heard before from other sources. 

Personally, I hope they continue in this progressive vein, but with stronger material. I would love for them to become band that stretches the musical vocabulary with each new album. Hopefully, Heritage is a speed bump (or a growing pain) on the road to something better. Otherwise, we have lost a fantastic metal band to a world progressive mediocrity.


----------



## fps (Jan 6, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> Just my thoughts on the new album:
> 
> This is an _okay_ progressive rock album. If it was not Opeth, I would not have picked it up. I don't miss the death metal. In fact, I don't even mind the lack of growls or heavy riffs. My issue is with the material. If you are going to release a progressive rock album with strong 70s influences, you must realize that the bar is already high. Yes, Rush, Crimson, Uriah Heep, etc. have already claimed massive amounts of musical territory. With that in mind, you need to match them (a hard task) or carve out a new area of "progressiveness" (a harder task). In my opinion, Opeth hasn't done either. They have made a solid album, but it is an album of material that I have heard before from other sources.
> 
> Personally, I hope they continue in this progressive vein, but with stronger material. I would love for them to become band that stretches the musical vocabulary with each new album. Hopefully, Heritage is a speed bump (or a growing pain) on the road to something better. Otherwise, we have lost a fantastic metal band to a world progressive mediocrity.



Agree with what you say, but worried- thought both Ghost Reveries and Watershed were also going to be speed bumps on the way to a new sound, when in fact that's all also been abandoned for something else. They've not released an album that's really been worth it, for me, since Damnation, and that's a long time to miss. I don't think I'm alone in that either, although I know a lot of people like GR and, to a lesser extent, WS. 

Agree as prog rock this really is nothing new, and has been done better.


----------

